# Woking Nuffield Part 70



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

New home - happy chatting ladies  And I mean chatting - not arguing!    

*Hatster* - honey I am thinking of you today and wishing you all the luck in the world  

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster       love you lots and hope this is your time  

Tash-How are your toes hope you washed them first...your trotters that is  

Well im in the hell hole already


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck Hatster


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning fellow muppets

Thinking of you this morning Hatster   

Hope you are all well on this sunny day.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl beanie cant believe you are kermit   how is the 2ww going


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hehe Emma, well I wanted the bear (can't remember his name) but Wildcat beat me to it!  I couldn't believe that Kermit hadn't already been taken so thought I would grab him    Just have to watch out for Miss Piggy as she could be after me later  

I'm doing good thanks but already finding the 2ww harder than last time as I'm looking for the same symptoms that I had before even though I know it's too early.    Already wearing white knickers which is not a good sign either  .  

How are you?  Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all your messages but it was a bfn for me girls   it wasnt a huge surprise but still feel crap  . I just feel exhausted with all this and whatever we decide to do i'm going to take a few months out to try and enjoy myself and feel normal again.

Angie and Beannie - i hope its happier news for both of you   

catch you all later xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh hatster   honey im so sorry i was really hoping it was your turn love you lots will pm you  

Beanie-fet is so much harder as you dont even start off with sore boobs or tummy pains like when you have a fresh    all the luck in the world to you honey    yeah weekend was ok thanks honey   hope you enjoyed yours


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Hatster, I am so sorry hun.  However much we know what's coming, there is always a tiny bit of us that hopes we are wrong.  this whole thing is so difficult, it is no wonder you feel drained.  Thinking of you and your dh xxxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry, meant to say hi to everyone else  

Beanie and Angie


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Hatster, I'm so so sorry honey.    to both you and your DH.  I'm not surprised that you are exhausted as this treatment takes it out of you both physically and mentally and I don't blame you for wanting to get back to normal for a while.  I certainly feel that whilst we are having treatment our lives go on hold so you take some time out and start enjoying life again (including a few glasses of wine).

LOL xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Are you changing your pic


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, forgot to say morning Karen.  How are things with you?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hatster - so so sorry to read your news honey. Lots of Love and hugs        

Morning everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Kerry


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone on this lovely sunny Monday  

Haster - I'm so so sorry to read your news, I was so hoping that you would get your bfp this time   I don't blame you for taking time out and i'm sure Emma has already given you some ace advice, but if you need us you know where we are  

Emma - yes my trotters smelt of roses thank you very much and now they look beautiful all french manicured    If you like you can have a suck on Thurs  

Beanie - FET is so much harder because you feel so 'norma' but they say every pregnancy and 2ww is different   

Angie -   

I'm leaving at 4pm today    have a bbq to go to from my friends 40th, its his actual birthday today


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all - back from holiday yesterday. We had a great time - feeling a bit jet lagged and spaced out this morning but I have a quiet week ahead so hopefully will be ok!

I haven't read all the posts for the last 3 weeks but hope that I have picked up the important news. Sorry if I have missed anything.

Congrats to Tash and Bendy on your BFPs - that's fantastic news. I am so pleased for you both! And Tash I can't believe it's twins. Such great news. Good luck for your scan Bendy.

Really sorry to hear about the BFNs - sending big hugs to Hatster, Minow, Emma, Ali and Jules.   

Good luck to those on 2ww at the moment - Angie and Beanie I think   

Looking forward to getting on with the next cycle although it's still a while off - we have our implications meeting on May 3rd so will have to update my ticker with that now.

Hope I haven't missed anything and chat to you all soon xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urggh Tash, keep your toes in your shoes honey, dont be putting them anywhere near me  
You skiving cow fancy leaving early for a bbq  

Monkey-Are you tanned   did you have a nice time


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Emma - no I'm not!!  The muppets give me the creeps and I love the picture I have at the moment!  I might be persuaded to change eventually but not fo a muppet   How are you?

Hi Beanie - I'm good thanks  .  Just very busy at work  .  It looks like we will be moving around 8th May so that will keep me busy until my FET implications meeting!  Hope you're okay and not going too   yet!  

Glad you had a good holiday Monkeylove and that you have a quiet week to ease you back into things

Hi Kerry and Tash x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-How about fraggle rock   cant believe your moving so quick that went through smoothly didnt it   Im fine thanks honey


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Karen - your move definitely has come round quickly - are you staying in same area? 

Monkeylove - welcome back!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I am not particularly tanned - a healthy glow I guess! We didn't do much sunbathing and for some of the time the weather was a bit pants but we had a great time and it was nice to be away for so long. And good to come back to some sunshine too! Too much nice food and wine so need to get back on the healthy living regime. Managed to get food poisoning on the flight on the way home - not nice to throw up on a plane but it has helped shift a few of the extra pounds I put on whilst I was away


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-What airline was it   what did you eat


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Had a bit of a hicup last week as our seller was screaming and threatening to pull out if we didn't complete within 2 weeks but our buyers can't do it before 8th May so I called his bluff and fortunately all seems to be okay now (fingerscrossed)! 

If all goes to plan we will complete in just over 10 weeks.  It's been 7 weeks so far and it has gone quite quickly to be honest which is unusual as I am the worlds most impatient person when it comes to things like this!

Kerry - we're only moving about 5 minutes from where we are now, although technically we're moving from West Ewell to Chessington!

Thanks Emma and Alisha for your responses to my query on the FET thread btw x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Monkeylove, welcome back    Glad you had a lovely time, shame about the food poisoning but as you say it helped shift a few pounds    It seemed like you were gone forever.  Don't worry reading back the last few pages, just start with this thread...its dark on the previous thread  
Wow, count down for you...hope the implications meeting goes well and you get some answers. Make sure your are firm with them and don't take any crap  

Karen - why do the muppets give you the creeps, their not real    congrats on the move, wow its all go go go  

Emma - you can talk, you always leave early    Don't you want to rub my feet then


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hatster-Oh matey my heart goes out to you and dh!!   I bet you are exhausted hun, it so doesnt get any easier does it?? take some time,stay strong! look after on another   You will get there    loads of  

Welcome home Monkey   glad you had a nice time!! sorry about the puking though  did you have to do it in one of those little paper bags??  

Karen- I agree I hate the stupid muppets too! they give me the willies, I'd much rather be a fraggle, cant believe you are moving so soon !! It only seems like the other day you told us about your impulsive offer 

Morning Tash- you are rank saying Emma could suck your toes!!!!  about time you starting acting a little more grown up lady with responsabilities and all  

Emma- 

Hi Beanie, sho, fingers, elly, pots, alisha, ali, barney, bendy, caro, kt, angie, minow and everyone in the whole wide world


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Thats ok honey, i think its the best way as i think Luc had ones which grew too quick and some which grew too slow, but the baby in her tummy was one woking were going to destroy on day 3 as it wasnt looking good, but on blast day was the best  

Tash-Wash your mouth out lady with that smut   i wont go anywhere near your trotters...ps where did you get those lovely olive shoes you had on in your 2ww  

Gill-Whats the plan today lady


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - ok you can have a suck too if you like     Me grown up...yeh right    What you up to today    Hope that nasty af has eased off now  

Emma - they were grey   and I ain't talking about my purchases on here


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

We were flying Qantas who were really good apart from the breakfast that made me sick! 

Gill - fortunately I made it to the toilet cubicle rather than having to be sick in one of the paper bags. That would have been even more horrible!

Tash - can't wait to get started again. Hope I will be following in your footsteps and it will be second time lucky for me and dh


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh Hatster, I'm so very sorry hun   , I don't blame you for wanting to take time out to get back to your normal self, the whole procedure really takes it out of you  
I logged on just to see how you did, and my thoughts are totally with you and your DH xx

All my love Angie xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Haster - so sorry that it hasn't worked. Thinking of you hun. Hope you and DH can find a way through the pain together.
Nibbles - sorry that you're having a hard time on d/r and having to miss out on your competition.
Bendy - did you make it to V Waters at the w/e? We go there a lot - it's lurvely. All the flowers will be out soon i guess.
Gill - hope you feel a bit better - sounds like you are bit run down.
Minow - hope your week away with work is ok. 
Angie - hope you are feeling a bit less sore now. Bless your Dh for saying you are doing the most important job - that is very considerate.
New Jules - Congrats on your BFP. Hope everything was ok and WN were able to scan you early and put your mind at rest.
Alisha - sorry you are struggling with your studies. Must be so hard working, doing IVf and studying. I feel like I can barely keep up my job most of the time.
Sho - hope those stimms are going well. 
Tarango - welcome to the thread.
Beanie - love your picture. You look so smart!
Monkey - welcome back! hope you had a lovely holiday.

Hello Ali, Emma, Myra, Kerry, Karen, Tash, Cheesy, Kate and anyone I missed.

I had my first progress scan today (day 6 of stimms...had an early scan because of PCO). All seemed to be ok - I had 6 follies on left and 9/10 on right biggest on both was 11 but most were smaller. Does that sound ok? The nurse at QM is not very communicative so I don't get much reassurance.

Could I also as a question or two?...as you continue stimming, should I expect to get EWCM as I would in a normal cycle? Also, when does your lining start to thicken - all through your Stimms? Starting to feel a bit clueless about some of the details now as I get to the exciting stages.

I think some on you see Beth the Acu... just to let you know i got a call to say she couldn't complete my cycle as she has suffered a bereavement. Hope she is ok. Just thought I'd let you know in case anyone else is mid cycle with her. 

Take care
Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry Tash  

Caro-That sounds excellent and yes you will get ewcm through stimming   your lining starts to thicken and they should tell you the measurement at that scan


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - glad you made it to the loo in time  

Caro - well done on your first progress scan, it all sounds good to me, and yep expect lots of ewcm  

Emma - its ok, i'll let you off


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hatster, I am very sorry honey


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Emma and Tash - appreciate the reassurance. Good to know about the EWCM so i won't get freaked out when it happens.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thamks girls for all your support  

Caro - i also found communication at QM appalling! - very frustarting - you need to keep on your toes with them i'm afraid - one of the nurses was insistent that i took my trigger 40hrs before EC - only cos i came on here that i knew it was 36 - i kept querying it and eventually she checked and apologised   The Bridge were much better though - all sounds good though so far for you which is the main thing.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Are you lot that havent got muppets (the ones who arent scare that is) going to change your pics to the muppets


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Haster - thanks for your reply. It's wierd at QM - the nurses seem to have a policy of saying as little as possible. The Dr I've seen so far though has been better thankfully. On the QM thread they keep saying how nice the nurses are and i don't really get it - not sure if I've annoyed them or if they don't put much into the NHS cycles. I'm just glad I can come here and ask questions and i will definitely check when they tell me when to take trigger shot! Hope you are doing ok. Have you got things planned to keep you busy? Is your DH around today?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all - what a weekend on here! It's taken me ages to catch up! 

Hatster, I'm so sorry hun to hear your news   I hope you can stay strong  

Caro - glad your scan went well

Who else is at WN this week? 

Busy day again for me, my only news is that after my first week at the gym/dieting I lost 6lbs last week!! I'm thrilled to bits with that as it's a good start, I dont' expect to do more than 2-3 lbs a week so I was shocked to see this! I guess 1.5 hours a day at the gym 5 days a week does actually work!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - i will get dh to do my muppet tonight  

Caro - the dr i saw was even worse! - cant remember his name - yes maybe they just dont make the effort with the nhs girls. dh is at work   but my mum is coming over any minute.

well done wildcat on the weight loss


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - well done on the weight loss. That is amazing!

Haster - hope your Mum can look after you and you get to do something nice for the afternoon until DH is back with you.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - well done you on the weight loss thats brilliant   keep up the good work  

Haster - which muppet you gonna be  

Caro - we learn so much from here and other chat rooms, I wouldn't have been half as knowledgeable with tx if it wasn't for the internet but too much information can be just as bad


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

That is brilliant going Wildcat!  Well done you  

Thanks Emma, I didn't know that about Luc.  

I'd just like to state for the record that I'm not scared of the muppets - I just don't like them... or Fraggles and especially not the Seaseme Street characters.  They just always seem a bit grubby and horrible to me.... don't ask me why


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Karen, you must have a minor pupper phobia or something!  It's funny how sometimes you just don't like something and no idea why - I love the muppets but I CANNOT STAND Thunderbirds, they are just weird and creepy!!

I'm remembering bits from earlier I read, Nibbles it's the hormones love, everyone has days where they cry for no reason, I had one yesterday. I got myself all worked up and cried for about half an hour over Matthew. Sometimes things just get on top of you and it all gets a bit much, please stay strong   

Thanks everyone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - sorry that you had a   day tomorrow, but its only natural that you will feel like this from time to time. Having a good cry can make you feel better sometimes and I hope you feel better today  

Karen - do you need puppet phobia counselling


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly- wow you go girlfriend!!!! , sorry you had a sad day yesterday hun!!!!! 

Karen- you muppet phobic!!!   I just dont like them, quite frankly they bore me  but I do want to be a fraggle, is that allowed do you think??

Hatster-       for you

Caro- well done love, that all sounds good to me   QM's sound a tad slack!! but hey if they help you get your dream so what!!!!!  

Im back from the shops a lot poorer but with pressies for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - yeh you can be a fraggle if you like   at least its a puppet, although I don't remember any of them  
What did you buy then


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - I had a   day tomorrow? LOL I think you meant yesterday!  Yeah I do feel better today, it just gets you sometimes when you least expect it! 

Gill Fraggles should be allowed as they were created by Jim Hensons team who of course created the muppets! If I was a fraggle I'd have to be Red!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh I meant yesterday     (my head is a bit stupid at the moment, think its frazzled by all these drugs)    Well better out than in as they say   Oh you'd definately have to be red for sure


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im a fraggle    Elly if you want her you can have her, cos are are offically Red!!!

Hi Tarango I hope your tight wad GP helps you out!! mine does and he's a real looker too which is a bonus   loads of    for your appt and tx hun!!   BTW is that you in your pic!! your stunning!  

Tash- I got a 2 tops, a summery dress for the garden,some cropped trousers and some trainer socks   ooo and some lovely sanctury stuff for the shower!!   and I did have a top put aside in Camberley's NEXT but I may not go and collect it cos thats just greedy   and I am poorer than a church mouse!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - loving your fraggle    Well you did do well at the shops today, my bank account took a good battering at the weekend too and i forgot about all the stuff I ordered over ther internet    well lets hope I don't have to shop for a long time but I really needed it    Poor dh was soooooooooo bored yesterday but he stuck with it bless him  

Hi Tarango - good luck with getting your drugs from your gp, I could only get my cyclogest but that was only after I got my bfp    every little helps I guess  

20 minutes and i'm out of here! off to tesco to get some diet coke caffiene free for tonight! Whoohoo!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I think Tarango's pic is Denise richards   btw love your fraggle  

Wildcat   sorry you had a low time but fab news on the weight loss


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you're back   is it warm out   Pmsl at gill   although I didn't know who that was either


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

lol maybe Tarango is Denise Richards, whoever she is!! 

I wonder how many famous people use this site!!   well there's me for a start Ma Larkin so thats one!!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Caro, well done on your first progress scan (I'm sorry I thought it was tomorrow  ).  Sounds like you have a good number of follicles there.  Hope they continue to grow nicely.  

Tash, enjoy your BBQ this afternoon.  Great weather for it too  

Well done on losing so much weight Elly.  That will now give you the incentive to carry on!  Hope you're feeling a bit brighter today.  

I don't really remember Fraggles Rock but you look gorgeous Gill  

Nibbles, hope you are feeling a little better today  

Pots, where are you?

Angie, how are you feeling?

Monkey, sounds like you had a fab time (expect for the food poisoning - I've had that on a plane before and let's just say, I wasn't lucky enough to make it to the loo  )  Bet you're glad to be back   - but at least you've come home to some nice weather.  Hope the sickness has eased too.

Hatster, hope your mum is looking after you  

Karent, not long til you move now - can't believe how quickly it has flown by and then before you know it you'll be having your FET.


Emma, have you got many leads this week?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello Beanie  

Gill - famous my   the only thing you come close to is being in the spencer family  

Anyway, i am going home now    so have a good evening eveyone and speak to you tomorrow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all

Hatser sorry to read about your negative hun... think it will be a good idea to take out some time to have some fun!  

Hope you all had a good day!

Bendy.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Have fun   

Gill-Ma larkin pmsl  

Beanie-Loads of leads this week thanks  

Bendy-How was work

Well im sitting opposite my boss so will be in and out as they say


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Are you playing footsie with him!!

Work was rubbish today was glad to finish!!  I need to get myself a muppet!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   no im bloody not   trust you to lower the tone eh   dont worry honey you wont need to be there much longer


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hatster, so sorry to hear your news, its so miserable hun  

Monkey, lovely to see you back, glad you had a lovely time in Oz  

Wildcat, well done on the weight loss, its funny actually but since my cycle in Jan, i have lost alot of weight, almost to a point that people have started saying how skinny i look, although since the IVF my appetite has not been great, not sure if the tx has anything to do with it, i actually would like to gain abit of weight, so i will have some of yours  

Sho, goodluck with your stimming scan, not sure when it is, hope you have loads of lovely follies  

Bendy, i will wish you goodluck for your scan on Friday, just incase i dont get back on again before then, really looking forward to hearing your news   

Beanie & Angie, hope the 2ww is going well girls    

Caro, well done on your stimms scan, sounds like you have loads of lovely follies, well done hun

Well Tash, Emma, Piglet, Gill, Ali, Oskria, Alisha, Barney, Kt, Fingers, Karen, Cheesy, Jules, Tarango, Nibbles, Minow, Miss TC and everyone else, hoping you lovely ladies are all enjoying the lovely weather

Love Myra xxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - you can have as much of my weight as you'd like! I'm getting rid of at least 2 stone so there is plenty going!!

Gill - your Fraggle pic is Red!  

Nvh - enjoy your BBQ, the weather is certainly good for it!

We have to go to the bloody hospital on Friday as we need to get our bloods done again for HIV etc, I tried to book into the docs this morning and they told me I can't see a phlebotomist until 9th May as they are all booked up   sod that.....  it seems that Frimley have a walk in service so I can just go up there, so MrW is home Friday (yaaaay) so we can go - what a pain in the   

Tarango - these girls are very chatty, so pop back often or you won't keep up!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hatser.....am so sorry hun this IVF lark is a bl**dy head f**k, make the most of your time out cos i know u will be back on this rollercoaster very soon. Thinking of my fellow Addlestone buddy lots and lots


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't think anyone has got BigBird, and yeh I know that's Sesame Street, but Kermit was sometimes in Sesame Street, so there's kinda a link, lol 

Ang x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had to update my pic as I wasn't truely happy with Fozzie bear, so I'm now Pepe the prawn (wearing a hoodie!) He is featured in the muppets/weezer music video and he rocks!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Evening all 

Hatster - honey, I know words are pretty useless, so I am sending you a huge hug honey  Take good care of yourself 

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

PMSL, I know Bungle is not a muppet, but he is so funny, could not resist  

Who remembers RAINBOW?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

D/f gone out so thought i would pop on

Myra and wildcat-Pmsl at your pics  

Tarango wendy richards in deed  

Ali-


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - I remember rainbow - zippy, bungle and george! 

Emma - where is Marlon this evening?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

If we are moving away from muppets - I'm going to be Zippy!! 

Hi Elly  

TC - stan is a real cutie!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Fingers!

Perhaps this months theme should just be puppets as there are so many good ones out there to choose from!!

Emma - Isn't cookie monster now known as carrot monster or something stupid like that? I remember something last year about how it was wrong to call him cookie monster because it is  'bad' to encourage kids to eat cookies!!! What a load of c**p! I loved the cookie monster and it didn't make me eat loads of cookies as a kid!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Marlon taken a plumber around to his mums   he is back now so will have to be quick  
Carrot monster   

Kerry-Right im changing mine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

do you like it  

Right im off in a min ladies as d/f making me tea


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OOOOOOOHHHHH bagpuss!!!!!!! my favourate!!! I'm sulking that I didn't think of that now, lol   

Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Baggypuss   Bunch of nutters on this thread!! When did you ever see a pink striped cat? 

Political correctness gone mad when the cookie monster becomes the carrot monster. Next they'll be calling Zippy "the metal fastening" or calling Big Bird " the "slightly larger than average bird"  

All this talk of puppets reminds me of Brian Conley " he's a puppppppeeetttt"


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning all

Feeling really sad this morning have had lots of brown blood during the night and feel achy and crampy. It kept me up in the night.  Spoke to Woking this morning and they said to wait till Friday for my scan.  Brown is old but i was told that with my ectopic as i had brown and red and it went wrong.  There is no way i can get an early scan unless its bright red blood. 

Sorry to mention it here but you guys are the only ones i really want to talk to it about, and im sorry its a me me me post too

Emma look at you sneaking on while M is out lol

Im loving everyones pictures!

Bagpusss frightened me as a child !!

Take care, will be here today as not at work

Bendybird.x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Bendy honey, I don't know what to say really, apart from I do know from my time as a member of FF that lots of ladies get brown bleed in early stages of pregnancy and it turns out ok.  I really and truly hope this is the case for you too honey        Please try to get some rest, but if you are really worried and cant wait till Monday for scan keep badgering the clinic honey, they might give in!

Sending you a massive huggle


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all

Hatster- so sorry it wasn't  good outcome for you  I hope you are looking after yourself.

Bendy- I don't know much about this  I'm hoping that the brown is just further implatantation bleeding. Is there no way you can go to a EPU? Sorry I wasn't more help.

Did anyone else still have hot sweats after they started the menopur. I'm still having hot sweats and I thought they would have stopped. Only done three shots of it yet though so maybe I need more time for it to work.

Beanie how is the waiting going for you?

Hi to everyone else, I will try to catch up properly with where everyone is at today


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi i did try to get an appointment at the doctors but they are all taken for today and tomorrow as i was hoping they could referr me to the epu as I'm not sure how u go about getting seen there as last time my GP sent me

Oh well  bloody typical

Sho i didn't have hot sweats this time round but with my first IVF i did all the time


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy- keep calm matey!!! I really hope all is well and its just bubba snuggling in        thinking of you sweetie!!!

Sho- I got mega hot sweats all the way through to be honest!!!   I guess everyone is different as is each cycle  

WN just called me to check a few things before they do my tx plan   I dont want to do this again  

Hi to all, love to all and a   for all!!!  off to work now   see ya


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bendy - so sorry that you have had a worrying night. I really hope it was just old blood and didn't mean anything. You must be out of your mind with worry. I wish WN would see you sooner but I guess they want to wait til 6 week mark. Don't know how EPU work I'm afraid but maybe try ringing them direct?

Myra - thanks for your comment on my follies. I'm not sure what to expect so the reassurance is appreciated.

Beanie & Angie - Hope you ladies are doing ok.

Wildcat - those blood tests are such a pain aren't they. Seem likes only a few months since we got ours done and they are due again in May.

Haster - hope you are doing ok.

Sho - I only got slight night sweats on the D/R and I do think they have stopped since I started stimming but I didn't get enough to know if they immendiately stopped iykwim. Hope they ease soon hun - don't want you having a hard time stimming as well as down regging.

Kerry, Myra, Emma, Angie - Loving the loose interpretation of the muppet theme - all of your characters rock!

Gill - I know I would be nervous starting my second IVF but I think sometimes the planning stages are the worst for your mind. Once you get started you are just busy going from one stage to the next. Hopefuly once you get started you will feel ok with it.

Hello  Ali, Tash, Kate, Alisha, Oskira, Cheesy, Minow, Pots, Tarango and enyone else (I've missed lots of people - I have a fried brain today sorry)

I had a frantic day yesterday as as well as going to QM I also had to so see a different Acu and I had to go see him at short notice and I went into London to see Jimmy Carr with a friend so it was all very manic and work hardly got a look in. Will be a good girl today  

For any of you who see Beth the Acu unfortunately there has been very bad news as it was her DH who had died - poor Beth. Sorry to post sad news but I thought those of you who know her would rather know in advance of seeing her when she practices again. I know I would. 

Take care,
Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- if you are really worried, just turn up at your EPU or call them direct and find out. I know there is one at Frimley, but I'm not sure if it is everyday  wish I could be more help. I agree with Gill though, try to stay as calm as you can. Remember brown is not bad! are you in pain?

Gill- I hear you! I have found this cycle so hard. I don't know why. I've done it three times before  but I really think I can't go through this again.

As for the sweats, I think NVH said she had the sweats all the way through as well. I think preciously I had the sweats just beofre starting stimms and then it stopped on stimms. I can't believe how differently my body is reacting this time. Can't feel a thing in my ovaries though   Let the over analisys begin!!!!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Bendy  .  I really hope that it's nothing to worry about but I can imagine how you must be feeling.  You could try EPU, even if you can't get an appointment, could you speak to your doctor over the phone to see if he/she will refer you?  Keep positive hun  

I'm doing fine thanks Sho although I have quite bad AF pains this morning    Sorry to hear that you still have night sweats and hope they subside soon.  It's so weird how symptoms change each cycle.  

Morning Gill, it will all be worth it in the end  

Hi to everyone else.  Where has the sun gone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- those pains may be a really good thing though. Are you about the right time for implantation now?  I hope so 

well I bumped into wildcat the other day at a pub. She's easy to spot with that hair  She was legless drug and had her knickers on her head....not really I believe she had had a pub lunch with her dh. Anyway, we were watching this family near my car as I was anticipating one of their lovely children to put a scrape down the side of my car. anyway, to our amazment instead of the car slamming into the side of my car, the doors slid down the car like a mini bus. All of us wre impressed by this and waited to see what the car was. It was a KIA and again there wer murmurs of surprise around the table. My dh being what he is, when we got home, researched KIA and to cut a long story short we bought on yesterday. Brand new car  I'm so excited I've never had a new car before. I pod slot and everything!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho how nice to get  a new car- i really want a new car- a 4x4 actually!!

When do you get it?

Got doctors at 11- spoke to epu who got out my notes and said that i can pop along but need to be referred by gp.  Hope he doesnt want a look inside  

Wheres Emma and Tash this morning?  

Hatser how you doing today


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- that's really good. Better to put your mind at rest. 

i don't know when I get the car. They provisionally said by the end of the month but it might be sooner. They gave the usual 2-6 weeks thing. 4x4  you bad girl. Bad for the environment and bit tough on the pocket for insurance and road tax you know. Notice how I go for cost efficient   God I'm tight!

Hope the doctors goes ok.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, it's day 7 for me today  .  I wish I knew what was going on  .
Always nice to have an impulse purchase, sounds like a great car too.  So what colour did you go for?  

Bendy, glad you have managed to get an appointment this morning.  Am thinking of you and hope it's nothing to worry about, just the little ones making some more room


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- well you're right at the time when if implantation is happening its now. So it could well be a really good sign. Lets hope so 

we've gone for lovely phantom black for the car  black to you and me  Its really lovely actually its about the same sort of size as the one we've got now (a meriva) but feels bigger on the inside and looks a bit more sporty on the outside. Great 7 year warranty, 3 years RAC (I believe) road tax blahdy blah its got some great features and I hadn't even thought of KIA before. I wanted a scenic so I could shake my fat ass in it   DH wanted a SEAT so it was lucky we bumped into wildcat otherwise we wouldn't have thought about having it.  Fate you see.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Sho  

Phantom black, hmmmmm sound very flash.  So you have the Wildcats to blame for you spending all that money  .  Hope it won't be long before it arrives. We want a picture


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning guys,

*Bendy*, I'm glad you managed to get an appointment, I'm sorry you've had such a worrying night 
DH said to me yesterday, you do know that if little Rocky makes it, that will only be be the beginning of the worrying, we will then have another 8months, and then the rest of his/her life, lol...yeh I suppose so. What a journey hey. 
I'm sure the doctor will put your mind at rest hun, I'm so glad you got an appointment though. It annoys me how hard it is to get an appointment these days! Your need is more important than someone with a cough/cold etc!! grrrr

It's DH's first day back at work today  and I only woke up when he called at 10.30 
It's day 4 of 2ww now, finally my 'pulling down' cramps that I had from EC have subsided, I only feel it now when I forget and sit down or stand up suddenly.

*Beanie*..Hope you're ok hun, as Sho said, your pains could be a really good sign, I know what you mean though, it feels less worrying somehow when you feel nothing doesn't it. x

*Sho*...The new car sound lovely, you lucky thing! I hope the sweats start to subside as you move further along with stimms. You'll be at the 2ww with me and Beanie before you know it!  x

*Alisha*...Hope alls going well, soon you'll be on the home stretch x

catch you all later love Angie x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - sorry to hear your news - the docs will sort you out with an appointment at the epu.    

Sho - you bought the Kia!!! go girl! I will have to come and test ride in it as we liked the look of it too  I think you and your DH are stalking us as this is the 2nd time we met up somewhere by chance!

Beanie - I hope this is just your little bub getting snuggled in.    

Caro - thats very sad about Beth, I went to see her last year 

Gill - Hang in there honey, As it says on the Goals poster at my gym "However long it takes, it is always worth the effort" It made me cry the first time I read it! (but then I cry at everything these days!)


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks girls.  

Bendy,  hope you get some reassurance today.  

Wildcat, that quote is great. almost cried myself when I read it  .  I've just printed it off and put it on my board at work.  Thanks for sharing it with us.

Angie, glad to hear that you are now in less pain now.  Are you symptom spotting like me or are you still sane?  Sorry to hear that DH has had to go back to work.  So what are you going to do to keep yourself occupied?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Bendy-Walk into Frimley and start   then they will scan you im sure   im sure its fine have you got any pains   or call woking and speak to Caroline and demand a scan and make out your in bad pain then they will scan you   

Beanie    hope there implantation   

Sho-I got hot sweats all the way through all my tx's apart from fet  

Gill-Wait a few months if you want honey if your not ready  

Went into a customer today pmsl as he looked like bungle   fake tan frizzy curly hair


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Morning Ladies. Only registered on this site on Saturday to ask about pains in the side after a BFP. Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread but I feel more comfortable with ladies at the same clinic.

Decided not to get an early scan as DH was working in Oxford all day yesterday and I didn't want to go on my own.

Had the scan this morning and it's inconclusive! Feel very deflated   . Lyndsay was really lovely and very supportive. However, she has explained all the possible outcomes. She said it may be too early to see anything. She's checked my ovaries and they are ok - no masses or anything abnormal. They can't rule out completely an ectopic but it's highly unlikely. There's no free fluid in the pelvis which is a good sign.

I'm 6w 1d. One gestational sac in the uterus at 6.7mm. The ultrasound view was good. She took some bloods and I'm to have more taken on Friday to check hormone levels. I'm to have another scan next Tuesday. They will ring later this afternoon with the blood results.

I'm still feeling sick, boobs are huge and sore and have a metallic taste in my mouth. I'm on cyclogest - 2 bum bullets a day but no other drugs. I did a clear blue pg test last Friday and that came up in less than 30 seconds. If things weren't progressing would I still have sufficient hormones in my system to give this positive.

I'm trying to stay  .

Jules x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Haven't had chance to catch up yet cause went to the docs this morning and playing catch up at work    So will be back in a while after i've read through the posts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Hi honey, what time are they calling you   i hope its good news   

Tash-Bloody work how very dare they


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right then... Loving all the piccies    Hmmmm wanna change mine now, but not sure who to  

Bendy - I replied this morning on the 1st scan thread, hope they're sorting you out as we speak   I was thinking it may have been old blood left over from that bleed you had in your 2ww maybe as you will have more cm now anyway and it might be all coming down iykwim.  Fingers and toes crossed for you   
I rang WN this morning as I had watery slightly brown cm and Rachael said it was normal, esp with twins...the worrying never ends does it  

Emma - did you have a nice evening    Did you LOL at that customer, I would have  

Gill - Be a brave bunny, once you start that first jab it will all be fine....you have to be in it to win it as they say!  TX plan, thats exciting!  Enjoy those spritzers whilst you can  

Jules - fingers crossed for you, lets us know about your bloods that should give a good indication and with all those symtoms too.  Try and stay   easier said than done I know, I'm a bit of a wreck myself  

Sho - loving your piccie    Did I haev night sweats    probably but i'm a sweaty betty anyway, remember me telling you    I think I was bad on de-regs with hot flushes etc, but maybe it calmed down on stimms.  Don't forget your body is working over time so not surprised that you are sweaty.  Look at you with your new flash car! Poser  

Elly - thats a lovely saying at your gym and so true  

Myra - how ya doing, is everything sorted in your house now  

beanie - sorry about the af cramps, your around the right time of implantation and the bum bullets don't help either   

Angie - your dh is right, the worrying never stops, in fact it gets worse.   

Caro - hope things are more calmer for you today  

Kerry - lovely to see you're getting back to your normal humerous self  

Hello to everyone else, sorry if I missed something but need a wee and its lunch time so will be back in a bit to catch up again


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Yeah not bad thanks honey   how was the bbq


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a scan tomorrow at the epu, doctor said that even tho its brown he would book me in to stop me from worrying. So im pleased about that.

Tash glad you got some reasurrrance from woking

Emma what have you got for lunch today you always eat yummy things!

Jules lots of luck for the call later- do you know when?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

They haven't given a time just sometime this afternoon. Going mad already. DH is working from home today but I've got the day off so he's taking me out for a couple of hours. What time do you think I should start bugging them?
What levels would we be looking for? Will they say if they are good or bad?

   to all.

Jules x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-They will know from the blood results what they should be at your stage honey as they have charts etc, if the blood levels look good they will want to rescan you in a week or two to check there is a feotole pole and h/b       they normally call around 2-3pm 

Bendy-Im so glad honey     i am having left over fresh raviloli with spinach and ricotta in a tommy sauce and the usual apple,pear and crisps wth a bottle of water    what u having then chicken


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well im not sure what to have - i want what you had sounds DELISH!!

I think i might have something like.....i dunnno?

Soup or spag bowl frm the other night  

A little chilly today isnt it Oh we are geting a conservatory!  Did i tell you?  Im so exctied  about it, we will have no door going out to it and it will be open plan if you get me?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh bendy i love my conservatory but ours isnt open plan   gets VERY hot in the summer, we have a thermometre in ours and yesterday it was 35 degrees   so think what it will be in the summer  

Why dont you make macaroni cheese


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im going to have a bagel with jam and an apple and yoghut!  I thought about mac cheese   

Im watching the news (   ) and interest rates are going up- grrrr i hate money things like that!!  

Oh ur conservatory sounds lovely and warm i really cant wait to get mine- i want to tint glass thing and the works but we cant as dp says its   too much money


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

men think everything is too much money   ohhh that sounds healthy bendy  

Thank god we changed our morgtate at the begining of last year to a fixed 7 year deal


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - great news on the scan, bet you can't wait     I'm sure everything will be hunky dorey  
I know what you mean about wanting to talk to people from here cause it is more like home.  I have ventured out but never
get the same response/support as on here  
How nice having a conservatory...I want one but we did a huge decking area so may leave it for a bit or move house instead  
Bloody interests    got to renew mine on the house i'm renting out in July  

Emma - your lunch sounds delish, I had salmon with a cajun topping with salad followed by my daily decaf latte  
BBQ was good fun, although had to wait ages for the food    but made sure I ate loads and even had home made bannoffee pie  
I know that was naughty but it was after I had eaten so hopefully my sugar levels remained stable.

Jules - I got a call from WN about my results around 2.30ish


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I had a fruit salad with yoghurt on top it was yummy i chopped up lots of fruit!  thats more healthy !

Who did you get you consevatory from we might go with amazon?

i have rasberry seeds stuck in my teeth  

why do you worry about your sugar levels?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Ours was already there when we moved, cant remember the company but i wouldnt recommend them to you as there crap   when we moved in i got them to come back and redo the roof as had slight leaks, replaster parts of the wall as had cracks and refit new windows as a couple of them were misted up   your lunch sounded lovely  

Tash-Mmmm banofee pie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - glad to hear you got sorted for tomorrow. I'm sure it will all be ok 

Chris just sent me this link to a story about Sharron Davies who has had 8 rounds of IVF - interesting read, it reminds me of why I keep doing this!

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/story_pages/showbiz/showbiz4.shtml

Hi to everyone else - can't stop, work calls 

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-I saw that on sunday i shed a   she is going to write a book about it isnt she   there is hope for older women....Ali


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Catch you later guys im gonna do some jobs around the house

B.xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone - busy day at work today and feel ok after going to bed at 9.30 last night but do have a bad headache developing - ouch!

Just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone. Bendy - thinking of you and good luck for the scan tomorrow - I am sure everything is going to be fine   

Wildcat - thanks for the link re Sharron Davies. 8 rounds! I hope it doesn't take me that long - or cost that much money!

Jules - good luck for the telephone call from WN    

Angie    for Rocky.

Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-   it will take you a good couple of weeks to recover me thinks  

Bendy-Go on go and scrub


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

Been out shopping to try and find an outfit for my dh's graduation. Its proven rather tricky as I doubt I will be able to wear my smart trousers as they are tight at the best of times and we all know about the tx spread that occurs. I couldn't find a dress that did my tree stump legs justice either, but managed to find a dress that will hopefully be ok. 

Wildcat- yeah me and my dh follow you guys around  We did't go for that massive bloody thing we went for the ceed. You should go and test drive that one though. the Kia's have got some wicked features on them

Bendy- glad you ahve got an appointment sorted out. So hope it is good news 

Jules- I don't know what to say really. I hope there is a good outcome at the end of this. I know you must be anxious. Try to stay calm til they call you. 

For my lunch I had chicken sandwich on brown bread and some mango pieces. Mango was rank, not ripe enough. That'll teach me to buy from Mand S 

I can't remember what evryone else put 
Hi to KY, Minow, Gill, Fingers, Barney, Monkey, Myra, Alisha, Ange (when we going for that coffee?) NVH, Mr W, Wildcat, Tarango, Os, Hatster, Beanie and everyone else I know I have missed Ali she's another one!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - go back and read lady    How could you eat that mango    glad you managed to find something suitable to wear, I can't wait to get home to remove this skirt I have on today  

Monkeylove - it takes me ages to get over jet lag when I go to trini.  I'm bad enough when i've only just been to Belgium/Germany   Hope the your headache feels better   Bet its crap being back at work  

Wildcat - will have a look at that article in a mo, thanks  

Bendy - happy scrubbing


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- what have I missed! Is it the fruit? It wasn't ripe and I only had one piece. I need the nutrients man!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster just wanted to say I am so sorry on your news hunny, I hope you are doing ok and I wish you all the very best.

Elly well done on your weight loss that is great in a week go girl

Those who have PM'd me thank you very much you know all who you are but I haven't had time to respond to you all but it meant a lot.

I cant believe how much work I have been able to do in the last few days whilst I havn't been on FF, even though it has just taken me an hour to catch up on ALL!! the post how many, so I dont think I will be on everyday as I could do with getting some work done as I have a new guy starting at the end of the month and he needs to be compliance checked every step of the way for three months so dont want him reading all your rude comments so if someone else would like to take over the list PM me with your email address  and I will email you the list so you can save it on your computer and then just update it (its the way I found it easier)

Bendy I hope your scan is all ok tomorrow, but remember it is probably absolutly nothing to worry about   

Ktx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i'm sure you get get nutrients from other fruits or you just being fussy    eat loads of berries now that you're stimming, good for lining an oestrogen  

Kate - yeh ff does tend take over our lives doesn't it    i'm sure you will have your hand full before long anyway so may as well start weaning yourself off, but let us know how you are getting on won't you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Nice to chat to you earlier   that mango sounds rank, but i find that with all m&s fruit


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mango is rank full stop!

Cleaning done, my house is like a show house again!

Kt make sure you dont disappear all together chic!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - that was quick, you sure you cleaned properly    And mango is lovely so


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i only cleaned the kitchen as the rest of my house was spotless anyways!

Arhh i cant wait till tomorrow this browny crap is killing me!

When i sit down my jeans give me muffin top- i must have put on weith over this tx - im going to start walking again me and dp used to walk twice a week for 4 miles it was lovely last summer but stopped over the winter.  

Are you still   Emma?

I hate mango its slimme


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy and im still what    
muffin top


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bouncing on your Trampoline


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah i am and stomach crunches


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - don't worry about the weight, its gonna get worse anyway    walkings great anyway esp now its summer  

Emma is miss fit bird these days


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

well i order you to stop      right now as im muffin lady while your fit chic

This isnt on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   you will be looking like elmo soon


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

And you will look like Tash's picture!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi cheeky


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie, Bendy hun, goodluck with your scan tomorrow, i am sure everything will be ok, i have read loads of posts on here of people having a slight bleed during the first few weeks, my sister had a full blown period each month through out the whole of her pg and her son is now a big strapping 22 year old and handsome with it, you will be fine hun  

Also Tash with your CM, same goes for you hun  

Hello to everyone else, glad you all like my Bungle, he is so cute and cuddly bet there is a big ugly man under all that fur though  

Love Myra xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-   i saw a man who looked like bungle today, a customer nearly pmsl fake tan and curly frizzy hair  

Bendy-Good luck tomorrow honey    what time is it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Its at 9.00 at Frimley Park...then i got to go straight to work as have a busy day!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - thanks...and yep wouldn't you like to know who is under that fur    I was looking for george but couldn't find him  

bendy - emma looking like animal    Will you be able to post tomorrow  

emma - thought you were out of there


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I'll post tomorrow after work, im either on till 2 or 4 i cant remember 

Are you all off home soon??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - ok then, lots of    for tomorrow.  I'm off in half an hour and god its dragging


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck Bendy. I really hope all is ok and your mind is set at ease.

Caro


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I like Mango - but I laughed yesterday when at the gym, I was stood over by the notice board where they list peoples names who are due for a review and one name I spotted was Simango Mango     I don't know if this person is male or female but I felt sorry for them!

Bendy, be prepared to wait a little at Frimley - they don't rush!

Emma - I hate stomach crunches, I am doing mine on a fitball which is good, but it bloody hurts after a few!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I should have posted this in my last message but I forgot - I saw an advert in a magazine yesterday that was for a charity caled Tommys, some of you may have heard of them, it's a baby charity.

They are currently looking for donations and support as they are doing research into why 1 in 4 pregnancies ends with a loss. I just popped over to their website to take a look and saw they also have info on new maternity laws for those who are pg.

http://www.tommys.org

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat  

Right i'm off home now so see ya's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You cant keep us in suspense   good luck honey   

Wildcat-Oh will take a look at that   cant believe that poor persons name   mind you i can imagine Tash's children having names like that


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks guys for the    you have all sent for tomorrow

Will text you tomorrow Emma once im out if you like, hopefully with some happy news.  Feel a bit scared about going back there as it will bring back some horrid memories    Oh well it will be fine once im there 

Take care, night

Bendybird.x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Evening ladies.

Went out shopping to take my mind off stuff and bought a skirt and sandals! DH would have let me spend more but I couldn't see anything else! Which he is secretly pleased about   . Spent the afternoon surfing this web site for   info.

WN didn't phone   so finally plucked up courage to ring them at 5.30. Not sure who I spoke to but my hormone levels are good for 6 weeks. Unfortunately, my notes were with Mr R so I don't know the exact number so I'm going to give them another ring in the morning. They did say that if there was anything else after Mr R had reviewed them that they would ring back. Which they haven't so I take it that all is ok? Are they usually good about these things?

Good luck tomorrow Bendy    

Angie and Beanie   

        to all. I'll get up to speed with names etc soon - promise! 

Jules x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

Apologies for not catching up properly   

Just wanted to say good luck to Bendybops!!!      I will be thinking of you hun!! 

Will someone please text me to let me know   

Hi to all, got to dash my dippy egg is ready!!

Love ya


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!

Good luck this morning Bendy  Hope it goes well 

Beanie and Angie- hope you are doing ok. 

Jules- so glad the news is encouraging. I would have thought that if Mr R had any concerns they would have called straight away. ring them first thing in the morning and jog them along. 

I need to go back and read what everyone else is up to. I can't remember 

Tarango- I don't know to be honest. i would just ring them and ask to speak to Caroline. I think she is the senior nurse there or practice manager. I'm sure she will be happy to answer any questions you have 

i notice it is very quiet on here at the mo. I'm used to leaving my computer and coming back to 12 pages to catch up on 

As for me, we now have activity in my left ovary. Already! I was moaning yesterday that i couldn't feel anything now its a bit more sore than I would like. There is no pleasing me is there  I'm hoping to go in there on Friday and see loads of follies, fingers crossed. 

On the mango issue, a GOOD mango is the best. You get loads of crap ones in the supermarkets you have to really rummage around. A good ripe one is the best thing you'll evr eat, especially on a hot day. I'm having a couple of chuncks in my red berry smoothie for brekkie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Tarango-Sorry honey i dont but like Sho says call them

Jules-Phew!! what a relief and yes Woking are good at calling back  

Sho-Wow what a healthy brekkie you have  

Gill-Pmsl you and your dippy egg   have a nice day i will text you  

Bendy-     

Angie and Beanie-    

Well i have to jump in the shower now then off to sunny Croydon for a meeting then will do a couple of cold calling on some doors to bump my appts up for the day   my boss is in the office with the new girl today bloody great


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bendy -    
Jules - sorry you didn't get an exact number from WN but that all sounds very reassuring. I'm sure they would have rung if there were concerns. Get onto them again today.
Tarango - I've never contacted them by email so not sure to be honest. They seem like more of a phone place.
Sho - Glad to hear you are feeling activity although not if it's getting a bit sore - it's a tough balance huh!
morning Emma - have fun in Croydon and good luck for your cold calls...You are very brave - I am much too shy for that!
Angie and Beanie - Hope you girls are holding up ok. Beanie - have you named your Embies?
Haster - hope you are ok hun.

Hello Gill, Tash, Emma, Kate, Cheesy, Ali, Alisha, Oskira, Kerry, Pots, Myra, Mr and Mrs W and anyone I missed.

I'm back to QM for my 2nd progress scan today at 11.45. Not sure what I should be expecting (this will be 8th day of Stimms). Hope I'll get an idea of when EC will be - is that realistic? I've been feeling my ovaries for sure over the last few days - a sort of dull pain every now and then. Hope that's ok.
Also just started to look a bit bloated. 

Have a nice day all
Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning girls

I couldn't access the site last night , it kept saying page not found! grrrrr
Anyway, a belated good luck message for you Bendy.  Hope all is well and it puts your mind at rest a bit.

Sorry Tarango, I don't know the email address either but I have heard that they aren't good at responding to emails so I would suggest giving them a call too.  If you don't want to then ask the question on here as someone might be able to help you.

Jules,  what a relief.  Glad your levels are going up nicely.  Hope all is well at your next scan. 

Sho, glad to hear that the drugs are beginning to work but sorry you are in pain. 

Angie,  

Caro, good luck with your scan today.   Hopefully those follicles should be growing nicely.  You may even have a couple more today.  Don't forgot to ask them about your lining and I think they should be able to give you rough idea of when EC will be.

Well another nice day today.   I'm actually off work today - yipeeee - as I'm off to see the Sound of Music this afternoon with my family.  Am really looking forward to it.  Hope you all have a good day and I'll try to catch up on here later so not too much chatting please!!  

Hi to all, won't try to name you all as I'm bound to miss someone.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - can't wait to hear about S of M. I'm going in about a month. Hope you love it and you get to see the main stars performing. Have a lovely day - great way to take your mind of 2WW


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Bendy - good luck   

Caro -good luck with your sacn today   

Sho - we are never happy are we, but I guess it goes hand in hand wth tx    Oh and I agree with you on the mango front, although I haven't managed to find a really yummy one over in this country, in Trinidad they are to die for! The only annoying thing is the stringy bits    I could really do with one now    Am sure those follies are working over time, don't forget the berries  

Beanie - Enjoy sounds of music later and bet you start singing along   How you feeling   I doubt there will be much chat until Emma's comes back into the office  

Gill - dippy egg   do you always eat things that have a similarity to yourself  

Emma - Watch it lady, what you trying to say about my baby names    Did you wear your low crop top to show your boobies of for your cold calling  

Elly - Read that article about Sharon Davies...I hope that she really raises awareness about this whole tx thing cause she has certainly managed to sum up what its really like.  Roll on the charity thats what I say!

Jules - great news on your bloods and as the others have said i'm sure if it was anything to worry about they would have called.

Tarrango - don't think they have an email, we all just normally call them with our questions.  They are pretty good at getting back to you so leave a message if you don't get through straight away or maybe we can help  

Well i'm 7wks today and still not feeling a damn thing


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- yep, healthy healthy thats me!!  about to whip up my smoothie now. Enjoy Croydon!

Caro- good luck at your scan. I think you should get a better idea if you are on schedule for collection on that day, but I don't think they can guarantee you anything until the next one really 

Beanie- howdy! I'm not really in pain, more just sensitive  My left one is sensitve anyway, I feel ovualtion in that one normally. enjoy your trip out. I've got to go to Cardiff for my dh's graduation in the first week of my 2ww, and I'm quite concerned about it. Just the whole 2ww stress bit really. glad someone else is going to be doing things during there's I won't feel so guilty. NVH did things as well didn't you 

Speaking of whom...

NVH- i haven't forgotten my red berries. Got lots to put in my smoothies  Does raspberry jam count?   you're right about the mangos as well. Also, bananas don't taste right here either. Bland and horrible compared to Jamaica. I forgot you're from a small island. Friend of mine came back from JA the other day and brought me back a lovely bottle of Appletons dark rum. Can't have any though can I  I'm saving it though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - i'm not a lover of rum but I do love Rum punch, esp in hot weather with loads of ice! My mum made some at easter but obvioulsy I wasn't allowed    Rasberry jam    if anything it will send your sugar levels into over drive  
I'm really hankering after a bloody mango now...might have to pass by tesco to get one, which I will probably then have to wait for about a month for it to ripen


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I was only joking about the jam  

Mango mango mango mango! Feel  better now?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning All

I hope Bendy is ok this morning, she should be getting back anytime in the next half hour I reckon (Frimley do tend to make you wait!) so I hope her news is good.    

Sho/Nvh - yeah you are right the fruit over there is SO much nicer, sweeter, fresher, mmmmm OK now I want to go to Jamaica    I try to look at where the bananas come from these days as some do come from there and I buy them!

Beanie - have a nice day off today!

Emma - cold calling! That must be the worst part of the job you do as I'm sure people are rude to you   I hope you get loads of good clients lined up though!

Mmmm Gill - dippy egg


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

*Bendy*....I hope it went well this morning. x

*Caro*...lots of luck for your scan today (if you haven't had it already) x

*Beanie*...How're u feeling hun? x

*Sho*...Yes we do have to sort a day! I'm not long up, and so not totally conscious, but will pm you later. Hope yr ok x

I had a bad night's sleep last night, and had to go into the spare room in the end  (DH didn't want me to, but he was at work today and I didn't want to disturb him any more than I had for the first few hours). I had really awful, really odd shoulder pain that the paracetamol wouldn't touch  I can still feel it this morning, but it's eased a bit.

Hope everyone's having a good day, love Angie xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - was just checking cause I know you have a sweet tooth so woudn't put it past you    
Mmmm fancy a bit of pineapple too  

Angie - sorry you had a bad nights sleep, wonder what caused that then   maybe wind pains or something.  Try some peppermint tea  

Elly - I love banana's too but can't have them   another Mr C rule


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Is anyone else fed up with that Natasha Bedingfield song : Its really grating on me 

Wildcat- I hope she is ok too. 

Angie- I hear you there. I'm really wrecking dh's sleep. Tossing turning and sweating, not good  Our spare room is basically the cats bed, so I can't go in there to sleep plus dh wouldn't like it either . Yep, get in touch later and we'll sort it out.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well im back what a mad man i saw   absoloutly crazy  

Just heard from Bendy all ok she will be on after 2pm  

Tash-No low cut tops honey for me im professional, i will leave that to you   

Sho-Yeah Tash is none as a smally isnt she  

Elly Sorry i had to cut our chat short last night  

Caro-Good luck with the scan   

Beanie-Ohh have a lovely time at the sound of music  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - thought you was talking about me for a moment    no haven't heard it...dont listen to it then  

Emma - bet you offered your professional services though   
Don't understand you comment to sho but obviously its nasty


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-As i said i will leave that to you   services and all  

Yeah it was a nasty comment, but only as i hear d/f talking about people who are smallies


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Can I ask someone to please sort out my bubbles ?  I need all the luck I can get  
Hint: I sorted yours out the other day Emma 

Off out in a mo to put some of my old crap in Oxfam and to pick up my duvet from the cleaners, letters to post and National Insurance to pay.....phew


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - did you put on your posh voice this morning   I don't mind being called a smallie....that just sums me up in one    small islands are much nicer anyway    
I'm hungry, they've got scotch eggs in our restaurant today  
You heard from Bendy yet  

Sho - what an exciting day ahead you have


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sho, tis done, I hope noone was doing it at the same time as you end in '77' now 

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho thanks honey  

Tash-Yeah go back and read bendy texted me about 20 mins ago, she is ok and everything is ok   she will be on after 2pm   to post her news


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - don't know how I missed that    oh goodie, glad everything is hunky dorey, gosh she must be so relieved! lucky cow has another one on Friday   i'm just jealous really  

Angie - I didn't touch sho's bubbles cause I knew someone would sort them out and when too many people do it it just gets more messed up   Hows your 2ww treating you apart from your shoulder pain  

Right off to stuff my face now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Later Tash have fun eating   i agree on the bubbles too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

that Natasha Bendingfield song is the worst load of rubbish I have heard in ages    

Love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tash, Emma, Cheesy,

I'm fine ta Tash, only just starting the 'analysing everything' stage now  

You know what I mean...OOOh, was that a metallic taste, oooh noooo af type cramps, are my boobs getting bigger, etc etc etc. Although I think I'm doing it far less this time than last.  

How're you all today?

Ang x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - no worries, I hope Marlon didn't tease you too much!!  I was off to bed just after that anyway as we have a ;lot of stuff on our sky box to watch!

Sho - I bumped you up to 2777

Nvh - you mentioned earlier at 7 weeks you can't feel anything still - this is normal! You will have to be patient lady!!! Look for movement from about 15/16 weeks (very faint) until then you just have to wait!

Same goes for you Angie!!! Patience!!! (OK you can all tell me the same thing when i'm on my 2ww!)


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

just back from my errands. It nearly killed me walking up the high st with a big bag and a box full of crap  anyway, its done now so we have more space

Cheesy- thank God I thought I was the only on who hated it! It sucks and is really annoying especially when you are trying for a baby, and of course its on everytime you switch on the radio. I turn it down as soon as I hear it now. 

got to go and have my lucn. Omelette today 

Ange- try to take your mind off it. I think I'm going to get a computer game to distract me ready for my 2ww. I drive myself up the wall with the analising

I have agreed to take over the list from KT. She is going to email me the list and then I will post it. If there is anything that needs updating, pm me rather than posting it on here so that I definitely get it. As you know I have a habit of skimming and I don't want to miss anything important. xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh Wildcat and Ange- thanks for the bubbles!!! you're  stars xx

naughty one liner


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Marlon didnt say anything as i was off the pc before he walked in the door   

Angie-Go and sit in the garden honey, your lucky as the weather wasnt that warm on my 2ww  

Sho-Good luck with the list


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - thanks for taking over list duty, very good of you. I know I would get lost with it. That song bugs me too! Too Bl**dy cheerful by half!

Great news about Bendy. Looking forward to seeing her post.

Angie - sorry you had a rough night. Wierd, sounds like post Lap pains.

Back from my scan at QM. This one wasn't so straight forward. Things hadn't progressed since Monday and I only have 1 follie over 12 and then about 9 on each side under 10. So they have increased me to 3 amps of Menopur. They said no chance of EC Monday so either Wednesday, Friday or Cancelled. The Dr mentioned the "Cancel" word but the Nurse was very nice to me this time and said that this is quite common and not to worry at this stage. Is that right girls? I would rather be forewarned if I should start thinking this might not happen but I don't want to be panicing and dramatising if it is very much par for the course.... would love your advice.

Man this is getting hard to handle at work. Think I will just have to take my holiday next Wednesday now regardless even if EC isn't then. Frankly I won't be able to concentrate by then anyway!

Have a nice afternoon all
Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Up your water and milk and also keep a hot water bottle on your tummy as much as you can as this all helps   you should find that the 3 amps will give everything a big push and hopefully those follies will start to grow, they will no more at the next scan


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- its lovely out there now. I'm about to go and park my ass out there as well. Get out there Ange 

come on Bendy!!!!!

Caro- I wouldn't worry, I had to go an extra couple of days on both of my previous fresh goes. It is normal. I don't know why your doc mentioned the cancel word at this stage  As Emma says, the dose going up will give everything a big surge forward. Unfortunately IVF is really a suck it and see exercise. You don't know til you've tried it. as you were making progress at your 1st scan they probably thought  the same dose would continue the same rate of growth. As I say, it is normal to change doses up and down throughout these weeks, so try not to worry. Are you in on Friday?

Catch you later ladies. Garden calling


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - I didn't mean actually 'feeling the beannie's' as in movement,  I just meant symptoms of which I have none  

Angie - oh no....let the analysing begin  

Sho - enjoy your omlette and well done on taking over the list  

Caro - its much better to stimm for longer and with the increase in drugs i'm sure it will do the trick.  Get some milk and protein down ya neck too and don't forget the berries like I said to sho.  Did they say what your lining was  

Emma - what was on your lunch menu today   I had a bit of a weird one...sausages, cabbage, spinach.  Then an avocado and some yoghurt but no bloody mango


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have fun Sho  

Tash-STEROIDS MASK THE SYMPTOMS sorry i had to shout it as i have told you all the time and you still havent got it drummed into your thick head    i had cheese and pickle sarnies today


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone

Scan went well today and i saw the most beautiful baby in the whole world with a sac, fetal pole and everything, the heartbeat was shining away each time it was beating and made me cry like a right wet blanket. 

Thought i would be dissappointed if there wasn't two but i haven't felt anything but the most happy feeling since i saw it, im really not upset, just happy with the little one i saw.  Just count myself as one of the luckest people ever!

Had a doctor who was training doing the scan so thought it would take ages but bubs popped up straight away! 
Anyways 
Will catch up on news and post again.xx

Bendybird.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ......... but I didn't know it would mask this much    and I don't think it will ever sink  
Cheese and pickle sarnies ....my thats very english    dh had those today too....

Sho - stay in the shade   

bendy - thats just bloody brilliant     although i will have to challenge you on the most beautiful baby thing    You lucky cow having another scan on Friday


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Well done chick   was worrying about you this morning          how was d/p


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Dp didnt come in with me, it was the same scan room as i was in b4 with my ectopic so we decided i would go in on my own- he did see the pic tho and loved it.

Sorry to make u worry, i was back at work and was sooo busy!

Might go sit in the sun and read my book in a min!

I brought a mango....im going to try it and see if i like it!

 Emma i like how u were off the pc b4 M came home

Tash how do you know they are ripe?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bendy - that's fantastic news about your scan. I am so pleased for you and dp.

Congrats on 7 weeks NVH.

Hi everyone else.

I love cheese and pickle sandwiches....

I worked out today that I should be starting dregs on June 30 (if my cycles behave before then). Seems ages away but I am sure it will go quickly - anyone else going to be cycling around then? I know most of you will have your BFPs already by then though!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Monkeylove - I think maybe elly and a few others are around that time   I'm sure when sho's finished sunning herself in the garden she will update the list and tell us  

bendy - its amazing isn't it, you just enjoy looking at that piccie    I am so pleased for you    Well it really depends on the mango, some of them you wait til it goes yellow but it must be soft, not too soft like mushy but soft    and when you eat it, it should be really juicy and sweet.  God I want one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Ahhhh bless your heart you go and sun yourself and rest you clever lady   ps what was the size of bubs  

Monkey-The sarnies werent all that  

Tash-do you sun yourself  

Leaving the office soon as have a meeting in sw19 then home


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohh it was 2.5mm she said that it was right for 5 and half weeks....does that sound ok?

Emma  your meetings....makes you sound very high powered !  I wold love a job like that......oh im in a meeting, take  my calls, sort my diary, get me a coffee


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Computer died but a lovely man has brought it back to life!  Thought I was going to have to fork out for a new one for a bit 

*Bendy* - Great news on your scan, must have been such a great moment.

*Monkeylove* - Welcome back from your hols! Think we may be cycle buddies again!!! Hoping all goes well today with my Mr R follow up (hoping no more surgery needed before next tx) and if it does I too plan to be starting down regs near end of June. Always good when there is a few of us going thro things together.

*Angie* - I remember the symptom spotting well, drives you mad! 

Big hello to everyone else. Off now to pick up my little doggie, he was getting washed and clipped so he probably isn't speaking to me now! Oh well...

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh I do actually, but end up looking like a ********   I know for a fact that some darker people like to stay in the shade, well me I am in the sun all the way   I bet sho is the same actually  
Hope you don't get stuck in SW19 and home late  

Bendy - sounds about right, one of mine was 2.7mm and the other 3.1mm so it will have grown by Friday, so you'll be right on target     

hey barney - wondered where you had gone    have fun picking up your pampered pooch


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-  2.5 is perfect for 5wk 5 days honey   i wish some one would sort my diary they just mess it up..and make my coffee  

Barney-pmsl bless your little pooch, i think you need to show us a pic  

Tash-M hates going out in the sun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

just popped in to check.

Bendy- fanstastic news!  so pleased for you  I hope you ahve got a good mango. If you haven't you will hate it and not know how good a good one is  You've got to let is ripen up. It shoudn't be totally green (I find) yellow and reds on the skin are good and there should be some give when you lightly put pressure on the fruit. God this sounds like the macaroni cheese fiasco again  

NVH- I'm just waiting for Kt to send me the list then I will do it  Patience lady. And I am  not in the shade, I am enjoying the full force of the suns rays 

 Barney

Are you getting used to being back Monkey?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My mango is a little hard still so am going to leave it and will check it tomorrow.  

 macaroni cheese

Emma does he sunbath on holiday- actually its so bad we will all have wrinkles and be needing botox!

Barney nice to have you back


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh we have brought a new tv!!  its lovely and big and a plasma !  Im a posh bird at last !


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - New TV eh, look at you with all your material things...shame you can't cook though  
Hang fire on the mango  

Sho - knew you would be a sun burner like me    Mango's are like avo's if you get a bad one their rank  

Emma - do you and dp sit seperately then


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped on to say great news Bendy - so glad all is OK     

Caro - 2nd tx - I had to stimm for longer, they increased my dose too. 1st tx was completely different - each and every cycle is different but it is pretty common to stim for a bit longer.    

Can't keep up today with all this talk of mangoes, sitting in the sun, high powered meetings etc   

Hello Everyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Bendy, That's brilliant news! You got me all teary reading your post   

We got our first BFP on my 'cycle buddy' thread today too   (so I got teary then aswell, what am I like   )

Love Angie x


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Emma* - Glad you pysl!!!  Pooch is back and smelling loooovely! Not that he doesn't normally I hasten to add! Think he is in a bit of a huff with me for leaving him there as he always snoozes beside me when I am on the computer and he is lying at the bottom of the stairs atm! Sure a biscuit will do the trick tho! Would put a piccie on it I knew how to!

*Hey Sho* - How you doing? What's happening with the stimms? How you feeling?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant news on the scan bendy!  Bet you are sooooooooooooooooo chuffed.

Have been lurking but not posting so much!

On the mango thing, I personally find them a bit too sweet but dh looooooooooooves them.

When did you all stop alcohol, will be d/r in roughly 2wks, it's dh birthday so fancy a glass of vino or 2!

strawbs xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Barney - give your pooch a big kiss and i'm sure he love you again although is he attention seeking    but then again as you say a biscuit will probably do the trick  

Strawbs - I carried on drinking through de-regs but within reason.  Had a few of glasses of vino here and there.  Even on Stimms I had a couple of glasses of champers.  Its a personal choice but it didn't do me any harm.

Angie - those hormones are really getting to you aren't they


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tash, Naaa, lol   I'm always like that  

I'm gonna add my pennies worth to the mango thang....
they are DELICIOUS, but as other have said, try to start eating a hard one and they're horrid. They're yummy when all soft and juicy!! VERY expensive though.

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wonder how many people are going to add mango's to their shopping list this week    I really want one but can't be
arsed to go to tesco after work  

Angie


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Can't really post this afternoon as the guy who sits next to me is in the office for a change....grrr go away..Having to post on the sly when he goes to the loo!

Bendy - that's great, must have been wonderful to see your baby's heart beating away. You must be beyond thrilled.

Thanks for the reassurance re: my stimming and increased dose. 
Tash - you asked what my lining was. It was 8.1. Is that ok? Is it ok that my lining is developing but I don't yet have good size follies?

Caro


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Barney - great news that we will be cycling together again - this time it's going to work for both of us I am sure of it! Good luck for your follow up with Mr R. 

Sho - getting used to being back thanks - jet lag isn't nearly so bad today which is great. Hope you're doing ok on stimms - I am jealous as I want to get going again now that my holiday is over!

On the topic of unripe fruit dh bought me a banana on hols (he's a star - he would go out and get breakfast whilst I lay in bed - hotel breakfasts are far too expensive!) and it was completely unripe. It was absolutely disgusting. Do you think it was his way of telling me to get my own breakfast in future?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - yeh maybe    but you know men, they think they are doing the right thing and end up making an **** of things, but how can you complain when he's been so sweet and gone to the effort of getting you breaky  
I'm sure time will fly by especially now the nice weather is here.  

Caro - your lining is great and yes its normal, it will just keep growing now


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to know - thanks Tash


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Also the pregnyl (triggershot)will increase it by another mm or so  

Angie-Dont get all emotional honey, bloody drugs eh  

Tash-I hate mango's but d/f being of the caribean variety loves em  

Sho-I bet you catch the sun quick too  

Bendy-M will sunbath with me on hols but he gets dark very quick   in barbados cause of the hummidity and me having naturally curly hair he said i looked like ricardo out of the salon   and i said he had to smile in the dark as i couldnt see him  

Barney-What dog is it   gutted i cant see a pic  

Monkey-Im sure next week you will be back to the uk times  

Strawbs-Yeah a lot of people do have the odd drink through to stimms honey im sure you will be fine


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I dunno you just turn up and its time for me to go home    Love you comment to df   
I love fresh cocounts though, but they have to be green and ice cold, love the jelly too....  

Well i feel like i'm getting a bit of a dry throat, so hope its not a bug i'm coming down with 

Right, off now so speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I was going to say he looked like something else but i cant i will get boshed by the mods   also did you know the steroids weaken your immune system so you will pick up bugs etc easily   mmm me love the fresh coconuts too   makes M have the runs though


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi everyone!
Am I allowed to be TC then?  

Bendy - conratulations honey - great that everything was ok - not surprised you       

Beannie and Angie     - how are you two doing?

Caro - i had exactly the same with my QM cycle - after they upped my dose to 3 things got going so dont panic - anyway its your nhs go so even if you dont have lots of follies thay shouldnt cancel as any amount has to be worth a go - good luk for your next scan. Oh and thats terribl aboutb poor Beth - I saw her for both my cycles - do you know what happened? 

Tash - 7 weeks - yayyyyy   Emma is right - the steroids mask the symptoms - make the most of it as them  

 Emma - i love mangos   you looking forward to your fight ooops mean follow up with Mr R?  

Feel a bit low at the moment - first day back at work and af arrived and now i have a terrible headache and feel sick. Feel really lonely as well at the moment - dh is out tonight and i'm scared to be on my own


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

monkey - I'll be starting around 26th June (predicted AF date!) assuming woking allow me to do short cycle again then we will be buddies.

Bendy - 2.5mm is just right! 

I should have been out in the garden this afternoon, but i'm lazy so while i was out ealier i did 10 mins on a sunbed instead


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!!

monkey- it won't be long before you're on your way

Barney- yep stimming is in progress here. Got a few tweinges now on the left so looking forward to seeing what is happening in there on Friday 

Hatster- its only understandable that you feel a bit low. Your Af won't help things either will it. It will pass and you will feel a bit better soon 

Emma- I go black as your hat as well in the Summer. Coming back from Jamaica I looked like an African! all my brother took the mick out of me. As if they can talk!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Pmsl i didnt say the A word as i knew i would get boshed by the mods and you have just said   
Ali used that word about her d/h last year and they took the A word off  

Hatster-That pic suits you     ohhh im so sorry your feeling lonely honey   but remember we love you and were always here if you need us  

Elly-sunbed   you could of got a freebie by laying out in the garden starkers  

Was going to do chicken stir fry just opened the chicken and i nearly puked   so will be ringing tesco tomorrow and get my money back on my clubcard    so sausage,mash and beans for us tonight..


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- really  well I think I should get away with it given my ethnicity  I ;ve had that with meat from Tesco before. what a liberty!! You expect fresh produce!

I can't face anything to eat tonight  Dh had a pizza, I can't face anything I feel really nauseous. Don't know what that is.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

dh gone to the gym so thought I would pop on whilst he's out  

Sho - my eyes nearly popped out of my head when you said the 'A' word, i've been avoiding it to and knew what emma was trying to say and then you just come right out and say it   

Haster - so sorry your feeling scared at being alone    Not surprising you feel low with going back to work and af arriving, it just like the final nail in the coffin type thing eh    Hope you don't feel like that for long and your back to your old self in no time   

Emma - see you got the lingo too    you can't beat a good nut    I thought that about the steroids too, don't feel any worse but throat still a bit dry


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I knew you were so I thought I would come out and say it. Its like a good scratch when you've got an itch 

KT I did e mail you, I wonder if I've given you the wrong e mail address  because I haven't gotten anything from you yet. Let me know and I'll pm it to you again. 

Quiet night in for me, Dh has gone to a rehearsal and just cookery programmes on.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

hatster said:


> Hi everyone!
> Am I allowed to be TC then?


  You have pinched my cartoon character Hatster! My initials TC - used to get called topcat at school! 

Bendy - so pleased the scan went well today honey     

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Tarango,

Sorry I can't answer your question, but both myself and DH are        after I read your post. I'm sure it's not as bad as it sounded, but 'Disection of his bits and slicing them up'??, I hope the procedure isn't really that brutal   
Mind you, if you actually think too much about what they do to us at EC, it sounds quite brutal, doesn't it. He'll be blissfully asleep and know nothing about it, just like us.

I hope someone can give you the advice you need hun, and that the procedure goes well x

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All

Tracy-Tc   very good  

Sho-  cant believe no one has spotted it yet  

Tash-i have sneaked on while M has gone to the shop for milk  

Tarago-Tash might be able to help you her d/h had pesa or tesa   and is now preggers


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

emma74 said:


> Sho-  cant believe no one has spotted it yet


Spotted it Emma yesterday evening, but didnt see anything offensive in what Sho had written


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Emma- <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F22%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









TC_ what is happening with your match nowadays?

Beanie- how are you holding up?

Ange- I'll ask you how you're holding up later 

Tarango- I know that proceedure sounds bad but like Emma says, her dh had PESA and it worked. I know another lady who had TESA from another thread and she got pregnant too. You may want to get a bit of advice from the ladies on the Male Factor thread. I think you need to access it from the Main board under ICSI not IVF  He won't feel anything, he'll have GA or Local I bet. I'm trying to work out if it is any worse than egg collection   seriously, I can understand why he is concerned, but I bet you have a good outcome.  I don't know Mr NIgam, we had Mr Nearger.

Caro- Hope you're feeling a bit more positive today 

Not a lot on for me today. meeting Angie for a lovely coffee so looking forward to that. Apart from that, not a great amount to do.

Hi to Gill, Mr W, NVH, Hatster, Bendy, Myra, Minow, Barney, Monkey, wildcat, Karen and everyone else I have missed.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Sho-I dont think Tracy has seen what were talking about   Have a nice coffee is it starbucks  

Well off for a shower then into the office, have my colonic later   cant wait as i feel great afterwards


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

what!!!!!!!!!!!! Are you having your poo sloshed out?  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F6%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Save yur money and come round, I'll do it for you for free!!! I've got a hose.

yep Starbucks today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i am   but i would never let you lot loose near my bottom


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hiya all

Bendy, I'm so pleased that all went well yesterday.  Hope you are feeling a little more relaxed now too  .  New tv and conservatory, are you sure you haven't won the lottery and not told us!  

Morning Sho, how are you feeling today?  Any  more sensitive today?  Not long til your next scan now  .  I doing okay thanks but driving myself a bit   symptom spotting.

Sorry to hear that you plans for tea where ruined last night Emma.  I hope you manage to sort Tescos out this morning  

Caro,  sorry to hear that your scan didn't go so well yesterday. I'm sure by upping your dosage that it will do the trick.  Your lining sounds really good.  I think on my fresh cycle at my very last scan my lining was 9.5mm if that helps.  When are you in again for your next scan?

Tash,  

Hi Angie, hope you and Sho have a good natter this morning.  Should help to take your mind of the 2ww as well.   

Well the Sound of Music was fantastic and I would highly recommend it.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey - Glad you have got your dates sorted. Hope there are a few others cycling at same time.
Barney - How did your follow up with Mr R go. Hope it went well.
Strawbs - are you excited about starting your cycle?
Haster - thanks for your reassurance re: stimms. Good to know you had similar at your QM cycle. Do WN now start you on higher dose? I don't know what happened with Beth's DH, just can only assume it was very sudden because I'd spoken to her a few days before and everything seemed normal. Hope today is a brighter day for you - back at work, af and DH being out is a lot to cope with in one go. I would be exactly the same. I've found the whole IF thing has made me quite co-dependent on DH in general and I struggle a bit without him. Just me??
Sho - good luck for your progress scan tomorrow! Hope all is going well in there.
Emma - I gave up on Tesco home delivery in the end coz they kept sending me crap stuff. "Enjoy" your colonic  
Tarango - can't answer your question but hope someone else can.
Angie and Sho - Enjoy your coffee!
Beanie - Was Connie playing Maria and the lady from Stictly playing the Mother Superior Did it take your mind of symptom spotting or were you humming along and analysing at same time? I'm back again for another scan tomorrow - don't really know whether to be worried or not tbh!

Hello to everyone else - Tash, Kerry, Myra, Oskara, Kate, Mr and Mrs W, Alisha, Bendy and anyone else.

Not much from me today - just trying to wish the day away so I can have my next progress scan tomorrow and see what's going on.

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- 

Beanie- yeah it is a bit more sensitive. I can mainly feel it when I sit down, you know when you just drop into the chair. Can also feel it when I go down the stairs. I'm not going to complain though. Hopefully it means good things tomorrow  . Why don't you come and join me and Ange if you're not up to anything. we're going to the big Sainsbury's by Camberley for coffee in the Starbucks. The more the merrier   Was it that girl playing Maria in the Sound of Music. I had heard that her voice isn't big enough so they are playing a tape in the background for her for support


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just running in quickly, as lots to do in nx hour!!  
Yeh, Beanie, join us!!!  

Sho, see u soon x

Luv Ang x


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, thanks Sho and Angie, I would love to join you but I'm having to work through my 2ww  

Well good luck for tomorrow Caro.  I feel the same way about treatment as constantly feel my life is on hold IYKWIM.  I've just found out that I have to be in Bedfont for a meeting at 8am tomorrow   so was going to suggest a quick coffee.  As you're already out at the hospital maybe we can do it another time?  Mother Superior was played by Lesley Garrett and she was amazing, the most wonderful voice I have ever heard.  I don't know who played Maria but I must say she was fantastic too.  My parents were disappointed that Connie wasn't there but agreed after the show that Connie couldn't have been any better than the stand-in.  It did take my mind off things a bit but I cried during most of it   - I'm blaming it on my hormones!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Beanie- I have heard that Lesley Garrett is good in that role. she;'s loving it as well. we went to see Les miserables for dh's birthday and it was amazing. we had understudies in a few roles and they were brilliant I couldn't have imagined anyone else being better either. Don't be disappointed about Connie, personally, I don't think she will be around much longer, I've hear d really bad things about her singing.   Glad you enjoyed it. at least it was a distraction for a while. I hope you are still positive.

got to vacuum!


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - oh yes, I meant Leslie Garrett (I was getting confused - she is in Fame Acadamy not Striclty isn't she). Glad you got to see her - she is supposed to be fantastic. I heard that Connie's main understudy plays the Oldest Daughter usually and is brilliant so maybe you saw her. Unfortunately I have both scan and Acu tomorrow and so will have to work from home to juggle it all so sorry won't be able to meet for coffee this time. Hope you are back in Bedfont soon though as I really enjoy our coffee meets!!
Sho - can't believe they play a tape - that's scandalous isn't it!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Well I got half way to work this morning and had to turn round cause I forogt my bum bullet  

Emma - enjoy your clean out today, bet you'll be starving afterwards so take a snack  

Sho/Angie - have fun today and enjoy your coffee

Caro - roll on tomorrow eh  

beanie - what a drag working through your 2ww.  Did you have a good sing-a-long too    bet it was amazing  

Tarrango - my dh had pesa, luckily he only had to have the basic op where they go in with the needle.  He was up and running in no time though, even after his VR he was only really resting for a day or so.  I wish we had gone straight to it now rather than wasting all of last year but hindsight and all that!  As long as your dh has sperm, then you have a chance of getting pg.  I was worried about them being immature etc but I needn't of worried.  If you need to ask anything, feel free to pm me  

Morning everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi girls I now have the list from KT (thanks for all your hard work on it KT xx)

Here it is. I am off shortly so don't expect updates to appear immediately. I've done the ones I can remember, but I will have missed a few I bet. Please pm me with them and I will change them. I don't want your updates lost in all the chat. Bare with me as well!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Jules77 Going to start a FET in June / July
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Gill 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Potsworth - now going to ARGC having monitor cycle then start on day 21

DownRegging









Nibbles -

Stimming









Sumei
Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 e/c 27th April
Alisha-FET

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Beanie35 2 embies on board 7/7 Test Day 25th April 
Angie 1 2 cell on board 

 Waiting for First Scan -  









BendyBird 6 week scan 20th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April BFP !!!

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

done that one NVH   

Got to go now. Hae a nice day ladies xxxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Fanks sho, enjoy your coffee....i'm jealous! 

Where are you all


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Wow so much has happened since I last posted. So many congratualations to all the lovely ladies who have had really positive news!!
Its taken me ages to read through the threads, and I think I am almost there! Serves me right for not posting sooner!

Well I have to say I'm now on my 2ww with one embie. Mr C would only put one back in! And I have to say I didn't expect the EC to be quite so horrid but thankfully after getting used to those awful bottom tablets and the boatedness, I feel back to normal and am back at work  but its kind of distracting me from the wait but I just wanted to say good luck to Beanie and to Ange on your wait   and to all the other ladies who are waiting to start and those who are waiting for EC and ET.

Congratualations to NVH and to Bendy on your   and anyone else I have forgotten.

Sumei x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho and Ange-Have fun dont eat too many muffs  

Beanie-Glad you had a great time   and yes have my money back but felt like puking all night as i swear i could still smell the chicken  

Tash-Silly cow how could you forget   

Caro and Sho good luck for your scans tomorrow   

Bendy-Good luck for yours tomorrow cant wait to hear how near xmas bubs will be due  

Sumei-Good luck for your 2ww


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - can always rely on you to be charming    I forgot quite easily actually    they're in the fridge and what with eating my breaky, taking something for a snack, taking my steroids I forgot ok...there's just too much to do in the mornings   

Sumei - great news on getting this far and loads of luck in your 2ww     what day are you on today    you should get yourself a ticker


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Do a things to do list should help


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh I might just have to do that, esp if I have to take these damn bullets right up til 20 something weeks    

Just booked my 12wk scan with Heatherwood even though I am going to go to Frimley    They do the nuchal scan at the same time which is coolio    The women asked me when the first date of my period was and I said I dunno    had to explain I was an IVFer  

You got a busy day today    I'm bored


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, think a check list would be good for you as you're going to be on those bum bullets for a long time  

Emma, sounds nasty   - glad you got your money back though.

Sumei - how you doing on the 2ww?  When do you test?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-yeah they 12wk scan is the nuchal scan although some hospitals dont offer this   why you going to frimley then   and with twins do you have to take the bum bullets till 20 odd weeks then  

Beanie-How are you feeling   positive


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sho - can you change out list entry to Starting approx June 26 please? ta ! ! 

emma - how do they sluice you out then? Is it just a hose up the tradesman's and a couple of pints of soapy water? Sounds like an easy way to temporarily put on a couple of pounds to me  Also, do you get to see stuff coming out down a tube (I saw a tv show once where a guy was passing bright green pellets, it looked like he was pooing peas ...)

Damn, I'm lowering the tone again, aren't I ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - well it was either Frimley, Royal berks or Wexham and thought if I could get refferred under MrR then at least that would be quite good, plus its easier I think to get to than Reading for me or more convenient at least  
Yeh Ann told me that with twin pg's you have to carry on with the bum bullets til 24wks I think    What a pain in the ****...literally  
Yuk about that chicken  

Beanie - i pm'd ya  

MrW - yes you are    but we like it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-   they put a silver thing up your bottom, not all the way in and that is connected to a hose, then she fills your tummy with warm water and herbs and rubs your tummy and she asks you when you feel like poohing   then it comes out and yes you can see it   my 1st go i was in there for about an hour and she actually told me how old some of the pooh was    and ofcourse i watch   its funny as you see all the air bubbles too which come out .....so its good for relieving farting


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Emma         colonic!  I find the pessaries hard enough!
Good luck!
strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-  its not that bad   but you feel great for ages afterwards   you should try it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off cold calling   with the new girl then off for my colonic  

Laters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - it sounds hurrendous but I am definately going to give it a go at later date    will you hold my hand  

Just had roast turkey, cabbage and green beans for lunch  

Now one is having a decaf latte at her desk   

Oh I forgot to tell ya....well yesterday when I was going home, I was in the lift with two other people from down the other end of the office. You know the ones that were gossping about whether I'm pg or not    Well it was a bloke and a women...he started saying 'oh yeh and they were wondering if so and so was pregnant or not cause they couldn't work it out'....at which point she starting making faces at him so they both shut up! I spied on them when they got out of the lift and they both looked really suspicious and I could tell she said something to him and they both starting laughing as if to say 'OOOPS'!  He obviously doesn't know me cause he would have though twice about what he was saying   
WHAT A F&CKING LIBERTY


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - time for a witty response, something along the lines of "Yes I'm pregnant, what's your excuse for being a size 16 ?"


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW -    I would have said more than that but i'm trying to keep it a secret but don't worry, they won't get away with it, thats for sure


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Potsworth Waiting for monitored cycle at ARGC

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Jules77 Going to start a FET in June / July

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Gill off again 3rd May

DownRegging









Nibbles -

Stimming









Caro01 - QMR
Sho28 e/c 27th April
Alisha-FET

 2WW PUPO !! 









Emerald 
Beanie35 2 embies on board 7/7 Test Day 25th April 
Angie 1x2 cell on board  Testing 27th April 
Sumei 1 embie on board

 Waiting for First Scan -  









BendyBird 6 week scan 20th April
Mi Mi

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 wei


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Back from a lovely coffee with Angie and wildcat. Thanks for a lovely morning/afternoon ladies  I had a latte (decaf obviously) a skinny muff and a cold ice drink think. V nice! The weather is lovely again, so I think I will resign to my garden once more. Although I do have jobs I could/should be getting on with!

emma- you may well have your hose up you back side now  I don't know whether good luck or have a nice time is appropriate here  Is success measured by the amount of crap produced? I don't know!

NVH- cheeky buggers, you should have said something.

Strawbs- have a look at whats going on with you on the list. I'm not usre what yuo're up to now. Pm me with any changes that you need to make 

hito all ^ave^


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Please forgive me again for being a slacker and skim reading!!!

Apologies if I forget you    

Glad you Latte louts are back on the scene, I bet starbucks takings had been down of late  

Emma- you should of eaten that manky chicken you could have saved yourself the cost of this colonic!!   no doubt you will fill me in on the rank details later!! cant wait! 

Bendy- Im sooooooooo chuffed everything was fine I was thinking of you!!  

Angie- hope rocky is behaving himself!!!     

caro- sorry your scan wasnt quite as you had hoped, but that lining sounds fab!!!   keep   

Beanie- you lucky pup going to see the sound of music, I love all the songs sooooooo much!!  

Tash- puts some bum bullets in your handbag hun!!! you dippy tart!    

Sho- good luck with your scan tom!! how are the sweats?   I have pm'd you my update if you would be so kind!!  

Hi to Elly, Pots (who is lurking), Fingers, Barney, Myra, Kt,Luc, Alisha,Ali,Monkey,Miss Tc and everyone 

I am off to do some jobs now and them put my feet up for half an hour!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Have fun in the sun im jealous  

Tash-You should of said you were badly constipated and needed a good poo  

Sho-Glad you had a good coffee   i shouldnt have to much poo in me as i have them done regularly   although i havent been since jan last year   i will get her to bottle it for me and send it to you if you like  

Been out cold calling with the new girl   so am at home then off soon for the botty job


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hiya Gill

Sweats are actually calming down thank the lord  Last night I only woke up 2 times and actually got a bit of sleep, so things are looking up. 

I have updated you, I just modified the last update to save posting it again. It takes up a load of room and I didn't want it to be update update update and no chat  

I said it in my pm , but I can't believe how soon you are starting again. Its amazing. Are you fresh this time?

Loved your comment about Emmas chicken by the way  I even offered to stick my garden hose up her **** for free. she obviously wants to spend loads of money on a posh crap!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I tell you what i'll do i will come to you in a couple of months and you can do it for me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you've got poo on the brain  

Howdie gill - nice of you to join us    I didn't want to leave them in my bag cause of the weather and they were starting to get soft  

Sho - glad you had a nice coffee, are you still sunning yourself    Yeh I wanted to   them for sure    Stupid b*stards  

Well I have totally sh*t myself up...sorry to go on but I need to talk to YOU!!! I just read on the immune thread that night shivers can be your body rejecting the beannie(s) and I had one the other night, can't remember tho, do you think I should call WN  
I'm hoping that it couldn't possibly happen with the meds i'm on but you know me...worry worry worry!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

DON'T PANIC!!!!!!!

A shiver in the night could just be that you were cold Tash and nothing sinister at all. You now as well as I do how we can read something into the smallest things. The last thing you need to do is worry yourself about things and get stressy. you had two lovely heartbeats and you haven' said you have had any problems at all. take it easy and stay away from negativity!!   you should be enjoying this not getting worked up.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know where you're coming from but even I though this was a bit odd considering I am normally a right sweaty betty    I've been asking questions all over the place on FF about this    Worry and stress head has become a part of my life unfortunatley    but will TRY I promise to stay calm!  I want another dildo cam


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

NVH - don't stress yourself out its not good for you or the wee ones! I'm sure you'll be absoulutely fine and I'm sure you have nothing to worry about! And yes I should get a ticker but haven't a clue how to put one on!! Will have to have a look to see how to do it.

Beanie - Same day as you m' love! And I am pretty anxious I have to say, especially when I wake up in the mornings as its the first thing I start worrying about. I'm trying to forget about it and work helps but had to go round to see a colleague and her new baby and that gave me the wobbles!! I should say I'm sh*****g myself but given all the chat re colonics, perhaps thats not the best phrase to use! I'm more worried about how I will handle it all if we aren't successful this time and having to tell all the family and friends who know   but guess I will have to cross that bridge when I come to it. Given its my first time, and I have no symptoms at all  I just can't tell, but I guess all the ladies who are on the 2ww are the same.
How are you feeling?

Angie - Hope you are doing OK as well! 

Sumei x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash, if you're worried about *anything* get straight on the phone to Woking and ask them - at £4000 a go I reckon you're entitled to all the phone calls you can make !! (not too many though or they'll start using the word stalker ...)


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Afternoon girls

Just a quick one from me as i'm doing a sneaky post from work 

Tash - dont panic about the sweats - it could be anything and pg women are always hot and sweaty - i reckon you may be better off ringing Mr S than woking myself if you want reasurance?  

Caro - i'm glad you are feeling similar to me - i've been very needy recently with dh - i'm sure i'm a nightmare but thankfully he understands  Hope it goes well tommorow  

Angie, Beannie and Sumei - hope you are all hanging on in there girls    

Emma - hows your   - cant think of anything worse! does it make the room smell?   

Tracey - Top cat is the best   sorry for knicking him though  

Sho - glad you had a good time in starbucks - hope the scan goes well tommorow   

Dh rang me earlier to say he must have forgotten to wash his apple yesterday as he had just had a poo and it had a Royal Gala sticker on it!     - made me pmsl!
Anyway better get back to it i suppose


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys, I just want to say thankyou to Sho and Mrs.W for a lovely 'coffee morning/afternoon' I can see us on Wisteria Lane actually, I could quite get used to that.   I had a thought after we'd gone....Do you think that old guy next to us had tuned in his hearing aid to our convo, he was there quite a while, I bet we confused the hell out of him with our topics! 

Tash, as Sho just said, you were prob' just cold last night hun, I woke up freezing (as left both windows open), but still, it was quite cold last night. I must admit though, I know I'll be just the same when I get my BFP. I know it's hard, but as others have said try not to worry. I laughed at yr 'dildo cam' remark, one day I'm going to actually call it that by mistake when talking to someone at Woking   

Hi Sumei, Hang in there, not long now xx

Hatster, PMSL at the vision of yr DH examining his poo    
Catch u all later, luv Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well had the sh*t sucked out of me and i feel light and airy   she said that ivf drugs including the cyclogest stays in your bowel for a while and we were looking out for the cylogest and saw it only in little clumps not a big bullet    

Hatster-Pmsl trust u to lower the tone   your d/h what a thing to say  

Tash    im not going to say anthing else as i think Sho has said it all, if your worried speak to mr s  


Angie and Sumei   

Right 

Sho-    for tomorrow

Bendy    to you too  

Anyone else having scans etc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone  

Sorry in a rush but really do appreciate your help and reassurance.

Rang WN and they said if I am not bleeding then don't worry...that didn't help me much cause I know you don't have to bleed to have a mc  

Emma you can bash me in a bit  

Sticky babydust to you 2ww's


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Tash - I'm sure you'll be fine hun but ring Mr S if you think it might hlp ease your mind. It realy can't hurt.

Haster - your post made me laugh! your DH sounds either really gross or really funny or maybe both!

Glad you coffee girls had a nice morning/afternoon.

TMI but I am getting loads of EWCM now. In a normal cycle I get this 4 days before I ov.  It doesn't mean I'll Ov in 4 days in an IVF cycle does it? They said I'm unlikely to have EC before next Friday so just want to check I'm not shaping up to Ov before then - eek. Is there no end of things to worry about!

Caro


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Caro - i had lOADS of ewcm for over a week before my EC -much more than on a normal cycle -  its a good sign that things are happening in there  

Emma - glad your no longer full of shi*e   ;


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone


Emma glad that you ass is all clean and flushed out babes- bet you feel much lighter!!  Yuck about the cyclogest coming out!!  Have a horrid story about me and cycolgest and dp but wont go there!   
OMG do you fart when you have it?? 

Sho Angie and Wildcat glad you all had a nice meet today!

Tash how very dare they gossip about being pregnant!  

Caro  and hatster   

Gill  hope you had a good day

Hi to everyone, beanie, Kt, Fingers, Barney, Myra, Luc, Alisha, Ali, Monkey,Miss Tc, and Pots. Sorry if i missed you - hello to you too!

Had a rubbish day at work, one of the girls was spiteful and said a few things which upset me but never mind ay! Had my midwife appointment today which was lovely and I have lots of things to read.  Oh and I'm under consultant  and midwife care so will be seen by Mr Riddle at Frimely Park so pleased that he is the consul i will see  

Cant wait for my scan tomorrow at Woking  

Take care all, I'm off to laze in front of the telly and snooze as I'm so dam tired all the time!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

Caro- mucus is normal, it just indicates that you are fertile  Good luck for tomorrow by the way. Let shope things are moving forward 

Bendy- I bet seeing the midwife was lovely  What a nice milestone. I'm sorry someone was horrible to you though at work  Shall I sort them out for you?!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I wish some lovely woking girls were on here

Been to the loo and there is lots of fresh red bright blood........i only saw the heartbeat yesterday   

Im so sad i just dont know what to do. Will get my scan brought forward to the morning as its killling me im a mess.  How can i be loosing my little bean when i only saw it yesterday

Sorry about the me post and baby talk 

B


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Bendy you poor love, you must be so worried. I'm no expert in the ways of pregnancy but I'm sure you hear of ladies bleeding and it not being the end. I'm so sorry sweetie, I wish i coulod reassure you more. Get on to WN as early as possible and beg for them to see you asap.

I'm really praying for you here   
Caro


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy honey - try not to panic. There could be a number of explanations. Talk to WN first thing and tell them how worried you are, I'm sure they'll get you in asap to put your mind at rest.

Don't apologise for a 'me' post we all have them and you certainly shouldn't be apologising for baby talk when you are so worried. Sending you lots of love and


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Bendy,

Just logged on and saw your post. Just to let you know I am thinking of you and I hope everything is going to be just fine. I will pray for you before going to bed. I'm sorry you are so worried, it must be so distressing, but hopefully WN will see you ASAP tomorrow. 

Hang on in there, I know of friends who have had the same thing happen and have been absolutely fine.

Thinking of you!

Sumei x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Bendy, just popped on to wish you well for your scan tomorrow, then saw your post hun, could it be from yesterdays scan, as i am thinking if you had the dildo scan it could have justed irrated the cervix and caused a small bleed, wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun  

Sho, goodluck for your scan tomorrow

Emma, your botty thing sounds quite scary, you are very brave, i would not let anyone fiddle with my bum  

Not sure if anyone else is having a scan tomorrow, but goodluck if you are 

Tash, you have got your next scan on my birthday and Beanie, you will be testing on my birthday, that will bring you both goodluck girls  

Angie, glad you had a nice to time with Sho & Elly, hope Rocky is snuggled in nicely hun

Hi to Karen, Fingers, Caro, Gill, Minow, Barney, Pots, Alisha, Ali, Oskira, Piglet, Nibbles, Miss TC, Sumei, Cheesy, Hatster, I know that i have probably missed someone, so hello everyone........

Day off for me tomorrow, so i will be on to annoy you all, chat to you all tomorrow

Love Myra


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quick post to say good luck Bendy. I hope there has been no more blood and all is well at your scan. Thinking of you   
Caro


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning girls

Bendy honey, I hope you manage to get your scan brought forward this morning and that everything is ok           thinking of you hun

Love to all
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy- I hope that this bleed is just from the scan hun,I wish this did'nt have to be so worrying all the time   try and stay as calm as poss and phone WN to get that appt bought forward!!! I have everything crossed for you poppit      

Morning everyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Bendy-  I wish there was something I could do or say  I just hope WN can see you first thing and give you some encouraging news. I hope everything is ok this morning Bendy    No more talk of this "me talk" either. 

Good luck Caro for today I hope you get some good news. 

Hi to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Bendy* -   Oh Bendy. As all the other ladies have said, I am really hoping it is just some blood from the scan. Thinking of you and beanie, stay strong 

*Emma* - Hope you are OK after yesterday, rather you than me love! Is it today you are seeing Mr R?

*Caro * - 

Good morning to everyone

Had my follow up with Mr R and as I thought might happen he wants go in!! So second laperoscopy for me I'm afraid. Was hoping to have it done this month but he says just a bit soon after other one so 'm in for May 21st. Still ok to go for tx in the summer if all goes according to plan. He said looks like endo and that would explain the bleeding and pain. Glad to be doing something but a bit sad as this was supposed to be our break from tx when we were trying au naturale and out of 6 mths 3 will be no go.

Just bought Alan E Beer's Is your Body Baby Friendly book. Bet loads of you have already read it? Still unsure about the immune testing and whether we should be going for it. It is hard when Mr R isn't really behind it and he is the expert who we are pinning our hopes on. There is lots in the bits I have read already about unexplained (which we were) and endo linking it to implantation problems which I have always wondered about. Do Woking do any of the immune tests? If I went to Mr S (is that in London only?) how much are the tests roughly? and then are the extra drugs much more? Money is not the most important thing but this next tx will be around £5000 which is obviously not cheap! Any thoughts gratefully received...I am on information overload atm!!

How is everyone this morning? Where is the sun? Will be around today as have some work to do on the computer...no doubt will be doing everything other than work!

xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Bendy - sorry to hear about the bleeding last night - thinking of you and sending you loads of     for your scan this morning. 

Barney - that books sounds interesting, I haven't read it. Sorry to hear that you have to have another lap but fingers crossed that this means that will have pinpointed the issue and you will now be able to get your BFP. I am quite interested to hear about the tests as well. I know what you mean about trying au naturelle - I was feeling quite positive that something might happen for us in Australia but sadly no.

Morning everyone else - I am so pleased it is Friday. Although nothing fun to look forward to at the weekend - we are starting to clear out dh's mum's house which I know is going to pretty traumatic but has to be done as it is now on the market.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all 

Bendy   you must be going out of your mind, I really hope your there right know seeing your little beanie on the screen    You've had some bleeding from your 2ww so it might just be normal for you as it is for so many others.  I really hope and pray that all is ok  

Barney - sorry that you have to go through another lap but its good to see MrR taking an interest.  WN do some routine blood tests for immune and blood clotting, you could ask them for a list and see if your gp will do them, which is what I did.  Then after I found out my anti nuclear antibodies were high I took myself off to MrShehata and he tested me for NK cells.  Emma had quite a lot done with MrS so she will be able to tell you what she paid etc.  I would say get the ones done that WN do and then take it from there.  You've got nothing to loose if your gp will do them  

Haster -    at your dh and hope you're feeling brighter today  

Caro - EWCM is perfectly normal during stimming, we all used to joke about it on here and it doesn't mean that you will ovulate, just that your follicles are gettig nice and juicy  

beanie/Angie/Sumei  

Ali -       have a lovely day hun buns  

Monkeylove - I agree, i'm so pleased its friday too    Hope this weekend isn't too upsetting for you both but I guess it needs to be done.  It must be so hard to do that  

Myra - woohoo, lets hope that your birthday is definately a good omen    

Hello to everyone else...


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bendy - Thinking of you hun. Hope all is ok.

Sho - What time is your scan today?   

Barney - Sorry to hear you have to wait a while but you are best off getting rid of that Endo. That in itself can work for some people. I was thinking of getting that Dr Beer book - would be keen to know how you find it.

Angie & Beanie & Sumei - hope you gals are ok.

Tash - did you manage to speak to Mr S? Hope you got some reassurance.

Emma - Are you seeing Mr R today... Barney asked in her post. Good luck if so and sorry I didn't realise.

Monkey - hope the house clearing is ok. That must be very tough thing to do.

Hello to everyone else. Not doing names today as I'm not quite with it and would miss lots of people.

I had my scan this morning (3rd scan after 9 lots of injections). They think it's a case of slowly but surely with me - I now have a 14, 13 and 11 and 6 under 10 on right and one 11 and 9 under 10 on left. Lining is 9. They don't want to up my dose any further as I have quite a few small ones so don't want to risk OHSS. It seems ok - slowly but surely is very much my way in life so maybe my Ovaries are the same. Back again Monday. EC either Wednesday or Friday.

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Caro - I emailed MrS this question:-
I had a night shiver a few days ago, but this was after seeing two heart beats, does this indicate that my body may be  rejecting an embryo or my immune system working over time? And his reply was 'No'  a man of many words  
I also asked on the midwife thread and so my mind is a rest...well at least for now anyway  
Great news on your scan and I agree, slowly but surely...they'll should grow loads by the time you have your next scan  

Emma - loads of luck hun with MrR this afternoon, you're not asking for anything out of the ordinary and you are more than justified to get it after what you've been through.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Bendy-Sweetheart i hope everything is ok   hang on little one   and dont be silly about the baby talk  your worried 

Barney-I paid £1200 for both cons appts, all bloods and meds so not bad really when you think i could of got another bfp and m/c  money well spent, imagine if he found something  it will save you throwing another £4000 down the drain  and yes i see Mr R at 4.30 ...be warned Mr R   endo is nasty painful heavy periods etc  hope the lap sorts things out for you 

Caro-Well done see there is nothing to worry about  good luck for e/c next week 

Tash- 

Myra-Bet you would let someone play with your bottom 

Hello to everyone else and a big





















TO ALI

Hatster-Thanks for your text


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning ladies,

*Bendy*....I hope they agree to see you at Woking, they really should as you're so worried. I hope they put your mind at rest  x

*Sho*....I hope your scan goes well today and things have moved along nicely x

*Emma*..Good luck for your appointment with Mr.R today x

*Caro*...I'm sorry that your scan results were a bit frustating, but I suppose at least it shows that they monitor us closely and really do what's best for the individual. 'Slowly but surely' WILL really be best if it gets the end result. I hope things get moving for you soon. x

As for me, I'm half way through now  and have just had some good news from my cycle buddy thread. There was another lady who only had one egg fertilise normally and she got her bfp today  it really does show that it only takes one.

Hi to all of you and catch you all later.

Luv Ang xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Bendy- thinking of you. I hope you are getting some reassurance now 

NVH- Glad that mr S was able to put your mind at ease. Its only natural for you to worry after everything  

Caro- I'm in a 14:40. I'm glad things are progressing all be it slowly. Its quality you want not speed and quantity  

Emma- Good luck with your appointment this afternoon

Barney/monkey- I think we all hope that there will be a lovely miracle in between treatment. I try every month to no avail. Hopefully, this lap will sort you out Barney. And hopefully this next round of treatment will be successful for both of you 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALI!!!!

Angie- Great some more positive news to keep you going through the next week 

I'm off now to get some stock for Wedding cakes 

catch you later x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Good luck for your scan today chic     

Angie-See it can happen


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - good luck today with your scan    happy shopping, watch out for those car washers  

Angie - great news for one of your cycle buddies and yep it really does only take one.   Cheesy and Debs are proof of that too  

Emma    how ya doing    got your list of questions ready    You put my happy birthday message to ali to shame


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just a quick post to send all my love to Bendy I am thinking of you and I hope all is well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Lots of questions   you know me  

Just had a text from Bendy, she is at work as she couldnt move the scan forward   but she seems in good spirits considering the circumstances


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I bet you have, hope he's booked a big slot for you    Hows the botty this morning  

Thanks for letting us know about Bendy, can you remember what time he scan is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash botty is fine thank you   bit strange have had loads of ewcm this morning, but also had some last week   whats all that about then   bet my a/f will be late now   
Bendys scan was 3.30pm


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Bendy, hope all goes well today hun, thinking of you 

Sho, goodluck with your follie scan, hope you have loads of lovely ones 

Emma, hope you give Mr R what for today, interested to see that you are going to ask about assited hatching, i will be asking for this as well, so i will be interested to see what he says 

Ali, happy birthday hun









Hi Tash and everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Myra

Right thats it.... here you go Ali 

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALI   [/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-I have read that assisted hatching is recommended for fet as the shells are harder when they have been frozen   so i will be bringing this up. i think you will be fine having it though honey  
Will let you know what he says later he better be in a good mood or else    

Tash-Your very competitive arent you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - can you tell   I think my first post was a bit of a cop out to be honest    but think i've made up for it now    
Did you see MrS's reply to me    I wish he would widen his vocab    I also asked him about my bleeding after my jabs and he was a bit more helpful, although I dont' think it will help. I found a way to get rid of the air bubble too  

Ali - Hope you manage to take a sneaky peak on here today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Yeah i did, he probably thinks oh here we go again another stupid question from the mad one    how do you get rid of the air bubble then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - gee thanks, charming as usual   
Well you flick the syringe until the bubble is at the needle end, then withdraw the bit you push backwards a bit to get rid of the vacuum, and then it allows you to squeeze out the air


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Eh    dont get it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I knew you wouldn't     Its probably easier to explain over the phone so I will explain next time I speak to you  
I remember you having problems getting your head around a 90 degree angle


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know cor that was a debate wasnt it   i could feel one of those moments coming on then  

What can i have for lunch   bearing on mind im on an industrial park   i dont think it would be good to have a mc'd's because my colon is soooo clean


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No Emma - stay away from that crap, is there a burger van    sometimes they have sandwich vans so you could grab something from there  

Well speaking of which, I'm off to lunch now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALI     Hope your ok  

Emma, only you could have your tunnel flushed out   

love and hugs to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy!

thanks for the good luck messages 

Emma- glad to hear Bendy is still feeling perky. Lets hope there is some good news later today.   You don't want to be filling your body full of crap after your irrigation surely  leave it til at least tomorrow  speaking of which 2 weeks tomorrow we have a krusty kreme (as my dh calls it) opening up in Reading  not that I'll be having any 

NVH- you and your explainations  first it was steak, then 90 degree angles and now this. 

got my stock and no car warshers in sight  got a load of baking to do this week. Loads of Wedding cakes. I need to get all my fruit cakes made ready for the summer. They have to mature and I forgot about it, so need them done before my 2ww. 

tuna sandwich for me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Trust you to lower the tone    good sayin though  

Sho-I will take your advice and eat no sh*t   ohh yummy i love krispy kremes  
Tash-Have a nice lunch


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry, didn't realise earlier.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALI xx       

Love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right i went to m&S and bought meat balls   and tash there not lamb ones either before you start  
I always get headaches from m&s


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - your just a glutton for punishment   maybe junk food suits you   can't believe your going for meat balls  

Sho - wow, sounds like your going to be really busy and I heard that the weather is cooling down for next week which will work in your favour cause baking in the heat can't be any fun.  Do you put loads of alcohol in your fruit cakes  
Enjoy your tuna sarnie, rather you than me    i'd much prefer tuna with diced up cucumber, tomato and grated onion, with a bit of salad cream in some crusty french bread....now you're talkin  

Hi Cheesy  

I am happy to say that I don't like krispy kreme d'nuts    they're just way to sweet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-there is something not right about you lady   how can you not like krispy kreme


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl pots   knew you would come out of the closet when hearing that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots        

Emma - you just noticed that something ain't right with me    I love d'nuts just don't get what the fuss is with these KK's although they are lovely and light


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-What are you like   you so unique arent you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - what does that mean    Am so glad you're back with us, even tho you're going to ARGC you still belong and we love you  

Emma - bet you didn't know what pots meant either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i didnt but hey ho im not going to start another 90 degrees angle debate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - oh just got it, you was talking about krispy kremes    but not if you buy them in tesco    

Emma -     knew you didn't


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-our drive through you have the glass wall too and you watch them being made its soooo clever


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - bet you make day trips to the KK shop and just stand their salivating through their window  
Hope you don't leave any drool marks on there    

Emma - OMG don't tell me that you go to the drive through to watch them too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Not especially tash, only when i go there   havent had kk since jan time   dont want any now as my colon is clean


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots has big bangers cause she eats kk's she also rests her tea cup on her bangers and manages to use them as little tables


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

dont they deflate   notice tash has gone quiet as she is flat chested


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi emma - i am not flat chested   you should know after you grabbed my right one last night  

Pots - emma's just jealous cause yours are real boobies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-There wasnt anything to grab    i thought it was an extra large nipple  


Pots-You cant beat the size you mean there big old babies arent they


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots     bet you can't believe you're nearly there now  

Mind you, Em's pair were very nice & firm though   

Emma - how very dare you     Well I don't just wear a 34c for nothing lady


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You stuff socks down them thats why


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-I want to feel yours too   bet there like pillows


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

All this talk of Krispy Kremes and boobs, well Tash, im with you as mine are 34c and as for the krispy kremes, i have never tried them  

Hi ya Pots, how you doing hun??

Emma, carnt wait to hear what Mr R says about the assisted hatching, i am also going to be really cheeky and ask if all my 3 frosties survive the thaw, if he will let me have all 3 back as i will be 39, bet he says a big NO  

Need to do some housework but carnt be bothered


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Wash your mouth out with soap    go and buy a kk NOW


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - emma doesn't know what she talking about, unless your a d cup plus then in her eyes we're flat chested   
Good luck with getting 3 transferred, can't see why not as he said yes to Ali  

Pots - don't let emma near your dollies cause she'll really hurt you like she did me   

Emma - and NO you can't put your head in pot's clevage


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   i felt tissue or socks down your bra I DID I DID


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Pots, im ok thanks hun, just getting myself prepared for my FET, i see its not long for you now, how exciting

I am not knocking krispy kremes just not had the pleasure yet  

Tash, mine were a D cup during tx, although sadly they deflated not long after  

Emma, wash my mouth out with soap, what me, ill have you know i have a lovely clean mouth   have never even seen a krispy kreme shop, so no idea where to buy one from, wheres the nearest one to Woking


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

two heads more like 4  

Not sure where the nearest kk is


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Problem solved, i will just tell dh that i want one for my birthday next week and that way i will get a whole box of krispy kremes  

Pots, oh goodluck hun, i bet you are so excited to finally get started


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what you was feeling was pure boosom  

Myra - bet you can't wait to get started again    and I don't know how emma can say wash your mouth out with soap cause your so polite.
I need to get myself measured cause these wires are digging in me and if I have gone up a size then guess who I will be telling first  

Pots - just make sure you wear body armer if you meet emma


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, pmsl, me polite, trying telling dh that, but thanks hun, bet by the end of your pg you will be a GG cup, and Ems will be so jealous


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Do you think my Bungle is abit scary, everytime i look at him he gives me the creeps, me thinks i need to change him


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - he is a bit in your face isn't he  
Yeh GG that would shut emma up wouldn't it    well you're always polite to us, and what we're like to our dh's is another matter but that doesn't count  

Pots - was waiting for a bit and then get measured properly, was thiniing that wired ones would support me better    but have those line marks when I get home in the evening, in fact its making me really uncomfortable now just thinking about it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Bungle does look scary   but funny too  

Tash-Pure bosom


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Tash  

Emma, pmsl at Bungle, actually he is really really scary, the more i look at him, i dread to think what is under all that fur  

Well girls i am off to do some housework, as dh will be thinking that not only am i impolite but a lazy mare also

Pots, catch you soon hun, hope af arrives on time  

I will be back later to catch up with your news Emma and to see how Bendy and Sho both have got on

See ya later Tash 

Hugs & Kisses to all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have fun myra  

Right im off home to pick d/f up, may see Bendy she told me she will be the one with the fat thighs in jeans   im sure thats not the case  

Have a good weekend all will try to post later

Sho    hope the scan went well, im sure it did  

Bendy-   and im sure all is well with you too fat thighs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye Myra - have a good weekend, nice to speak to you  

Pots - I really do hope so  

Emma - good luck, hope you get what you want, ring me after


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - you're a good little wifey...have a great weekend


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello!

Back from WN. I was a bit disappointed to start with but got told off by the nurses and sorted myself out 

got lots of follies, not exactly sure how many as they only measured the biggest ones and we are between 8 and 11 mmm and apparently on track for Friday e/c although I did think they wanted them bigger than that for this stage. Oh well. they are keeping me on the same dose so it must be satisfactory. Lining is 10.7mm  And apparently it can't be too thick coz I aksed several people repeatedly   So back in on Monday. Been told off for not enough water and told that I really need to up it as I have so many follicles  naughty me!!

What did I start with all this KK talk  !!!! they are nice Myra. I hadn't had them before, but they were giving away free boxes of 12 in Reading ahead of the new store opening at the Oracle on 4th May!!!!! I know when it is as I intend to get a big box.

Hope Bendy is ok and hope Emma has a good sesh with Mr R. I think he had a hair cut.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - thats great news and i'm glad the nurse gave you a    it all looks great and you have a whole week to go yet and don't forget when you have the pregnyl on weds it will give it all a big boost.  Its amazing how quick they grow!  They gone from nothing to 8/11mm so another week will definately make the difference. Lining great too    Yep I agree get that water down ya neck  

I hope Bendy is ok, not sure what time her appointment was  

Emma must be giving it large as we speak


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - That all sounds great. You must try not to stress!  Get lots of water down your neck and I'm sure everything will be just hunky dorey for Fri!! Yes, I think Mr R has had a haircut and a suntan!

*Emma* - Hope everything going well with your app.  Be gentle!!  

*Bendy* - Thinking of you hun 

As expected I have not done any of my work on the computer that I intended to do. Found lots of other things that I just HAD to do! Typical eh? Oh well, back to work on Monday for 4 weeks and then it's my lap.

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Natasha* - How are you doing? Must be great to be at 7wks+ have you told many people yet? When you got your immune tests at WN did you demand them? Not sure what to do as I don't think Mr R will advise I have them yet.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Barney - well when I had my follow up with MrC I asked about blood clotting and immune tests that they do as I would like to have them done.  He said that they don't normally do them for people who haven't suffered at least 3 mc's!    I then replied that I don't want to wait until I have 1 let alone 3, so can I have the list please!  They can't say no cause you're not doing anything wrong! And if your gp does them then great, if not then book in at WN and they will do them for a handsome fee ofcourse    Just be firm and not ask, more like state the fact that you want them done  
Yeh its brilliant being where I am but by god the stress and worry doesn't end at the 2 week window! In fact I am finding this much harder to be honest.  Dh told me off last night cause he said that I am looking for things to go wrong and its true, I should just relax but easier said than done.  You come this far and you just don't want to loose what you've worked so hard for if you know what I mean  
Anyway enough of my rambles but you did ask


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i'm off home now  

Bendy   

To the 2ww's


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92486.new#new


----------

